# Nach 10 Jahren muss ein neuer Rechner her



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo an alle hier. 

Mein Rechner ist vor zwei Wochen kaputt gegangen, nach 10 Jahren im Einsatz. 

Ich hatte ihn zum PC Laden gebracht und dort sagte der Fachmann mir, dass wahrscheinlich Mainboard oder Prozessor kaputt gegangen ist.
Er meinte auch, dass es sich nicht lohnt da noch was zu investieren, da der Rechner zu alt ist.
Es ist ein Intel Pentium 4 mit 2,4GHz Takt und einer GeForce 6600 LE.
Zwei Festplatten sind verbaut, 120GB und 300GB. Ein DVD Brenner ist auch verbaut.
Ich hatte den Rechner vor 10 Jahren bei Media Markt für 2500 Mark gekauft.

Jetzt hat mir der PC Fachmann ein Angebot für einen neuen Rechner gemacht.
Ich hab mir das aufgeschrieben, da ich mir das sonst nicht merken kann. Ich hoffe ihr versteht, was ich aufgeschrieben habe.
Er will mit folgenden Rechner für rund 2800 Euro verkaufen. Er würde den zusammenbauen und Windows installieren (beides kann ich leider nicht).

- Intel Core i7 3960X (Prozessor)
- Intel Zertifizierter Lüfter (CPU Kühler)
- ASUS P9X79 WS (Mainboard)
- 4x4GB Zertifizierter RAM (Arbeitsspeicher)
- AMD 6990 (Grafikkarte)
- Inter Tech Coba APE-1100F 1000W (Netzteil)
- Inter Tech AOC (Gehäuse)
- Full HD Monitor
- Windows Sieben Ultimate Edition 64bit

Ein Bekannter meinte zu mir, dass ich lieber bei One.de bestellen soll. Er hat mir dort folgenden Rechner rausgesucht.
One Computer Core i7-3960X, 6x3.3Ghz, 16GB DDR3, 2000GB, Blu Ray

Da ich ein Budget von 3000 Euro einplane liegen beide Angebote innerhalb meiner Möglichkeiten.
Mich würde nun interessieren was ihr dazu meint welches Angebot besser ist.
Einsatzgebiete sind neben Spielen und Internet auch Fotogearbeiten und Videobearbeitung.
Natürlich nur als Hobby. 

Ahnung habe ich halt nicht, daher hoffe ich, dass ihr mir sagen könnt, wofür ich mein Geld ausgeben sollte.
Danke schon mal dafür.


----------



## Robonator (30. Dezember 2011)

Willst du ihn selber zusammenbauen oder bauen lassen? FertigPC´s solltest du nicht nehmen da in den meisten Fällen das P/L nicht stimmt 

Willst du übertakten? Wie groß soll der Monitor sein?


----------



## Thallassa (30. Dezember 2011)

Der Verkäufer will verkaufen, One.de ist Müll.

Wenn du 10 Jahre mit einer P4-Kiste ausgekommen bist, wozu willst du dann jetzt so viel Geld rausballern? 
Wenn du schon Foto/Video machst, dann steck vielleicht... Hm... Selbst n 150-Euro PC wäre besser als dein alter, aber sagen wir mal 1000 - 1500 Euro rein und fang mit dem Rest was besseres an o_O


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Antwort. 

Mein Monitor ist noch ein Röhrengerät mit 17 Zoll Bilddiagonale.
Ich würde mit dem neuen Rechner auch gerne einen neuen Monitor haben. 
Von Übertakten habe ich keine Ahnung. Sowas hab ich noch nie gemacht.
Was stimmt denn mit den fertigen PC's nicht?

Selbst zusammenbauen kann ich nicht. Auch sonst kann ich da nichts.
Meine Schwester hat einen Bekannten, der ihr mal Windows neu installiert hat als ihr Rechner nicht mehr ging aber ich weiß nicht ob der auch zusammenbauen kann oder was der dafür haben will.
Beim PC Laden ist das alles schon fertig. Ich bekomme den Rechner fertig zusammengebaut und gleich mit Windows installiert.
Ich brauche nur den Start Knopf drücken und dann kann ich loslegen. 
Das meinte der PC Fachmann.


----------



## Robonator (30. Dezember 2011)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer will verkaufen, One.de ist Müll.
> 
> Wenn du 10 Jahre mit einer P4-Kiste ausgekommen bist, wozu willst du dann jetzt so viel Geld rausballern? Scheint mir nämlich so, als ob du die Leistung nicht gerade bräuchtest...
> Was machstn am PC?





> Einsatzgebiete sind neben Spielen und Internet auch Fotogearbeiten und Videobearbeitung.
> Natürlich nur als Hobby.


Da 



Für Fertigpc´s oder bei "Fachmännern" zahlste immer zu viel  Wenn du  ihn dir selbst zusammenstellst und ihn dann z.B. bei Hardwareversand  zusammenbauen lässt, kommste günstiger weg.
So viel Geld brauchst du eigentlich gar nicht auszugeben.

Das hier: http://gh.de/?cat=WL-202197 Wäre vieleicht ein Anfang.
Monitor müsste man gucken welcher gut wäre
Vieleicht dieser? http://gh.de/548464


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Wenn du 10 Jahre mit einer P4-Kiste ausgekommen bist, wozu willst du dann jetzt so viel Geld rausballern? Scheint mir nämlich so, als ob du die Leistung nicht gerade bräuchtest...
> Was machstn am PC?



Ich will alles mit dem PC machen was man so damit macht. 
Ich habe auch seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr viel gespielt außer Browser Games weil nicht mehr viel lief.
Aber mit einem neuen PC kann ich ja wieder spielen und das möchte ich dann eben auch.

Außerdem soll der neue PC auch wieder so lange halten oder wenigstens dass ich nicht nach 2 Jahren alles erneuern muss.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Dezember 2011)

Wir können dir ja beim Zusammenbau behilflich sein,so schwer wie es aussieht ist es gar nicht


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab noch nie am PC was gemacht. 
Der Bekannte meiner Schwester hat mir vor ein paar Jahren die zweite Festplatte und die neue Grafikkarte eingebaut.
Das war auch das letzte Mal wo der Rechner offen war und ich hab da nur Kabel gesehen sonst nichts.


----------



## proxygyn (30. Dezember 2011)

Die Frage ist, was Du ausgeben willst. Und ist Dir Preis/Leistung egal oder möchtest Du einfach das schnellste haben, was es derzeit gibt?
Man kann für 1000 EUR ein sehr gutes System zusammenstellen, oder für 3000 EUR.


----------



## TFTP100 (30. Dezember 2011)

Was willst du machen dass du ein 3960X braucht  
Obwohl der vollkommen sinnlos ist weil der 3930k die hälfte kostet...


----------



## Koyote (30. Dezember 2011)

So schwer ist das nicht, schau dir ein tutorial auf youtube an, lies ein bisschen im internet, schau dir deinen rechner von innen an und dann schaffst du das, habe meinen ersten rechner auch mit 12/13 alleine gebaut.

Der gepostete pc ist zienlich uebertrieben


----------



## Robonator (30. Dezember 2011)

Don Corleone schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie am PC was gemacht.
> Der Bekannte meiner Schwester hat mir vor ein paar Jahren die zweite Festplatte und die neue Grafikkarte eingebaut.
> Das war auch das letzte Mal wo der Rechner offen war und ich hab da nur Kabel gesehen sonst nichts.


 
Ging mir vor ca 7 Jahren ähnlich  Ist aber im Grunde gar nicht so schwer, man muss nur wollen. Und so viel wie man denkt ist da eigentlich nicht drin.


----------



## Koyote (30. Dezember 2011)

Vor allem kann man eig. Nicht viel falsch machen,  wenn man sich zeit laesst und beschreibungen beachtet.


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

proxygyn schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, was Du ausgeben willst. Und ist Dir Preis/Leistung egal oder möchtest Du einfach das schnellste haben, was es derzeit gibt?
> Man kann für 1000 EUR ein sehr gutes System zusammenstellen, oder für 3000 EUR.


 
Ich will einen Rechner haben, der wieder einige Jahre unverändert genutzt werden kann.
Was das jetzt kosten wird weiß ich nicht. Ich habe mir ein Budget von maximal 3000€ gesetzt.
Ob der neue Rechner nun genau 3000€ kostet oder eben nur 1000€ ist mir so gesehen auch egal. Wichtig ist dass ich das alles machen kann was ich machen will.
Zu Weihnachten habe ich eine neue Kamera bekommen. Die kann sogar Ful HD Filme aufnehmen.
Deswegen möchte ich auch einen neuen Monitor haben. Eben in Full HD.
Und wenn ich da die Filme nacharbeite und sie brenne, möchte ich eben nicht dass ich drei Tage darauf warten muss bis das alles fertig ist.



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Was willst du machen dass du ein 3960X braucht
> Obwohl der vollkommen sinnlos ist weil der 3930k die hälfte kostet...


 
Der PC Fachmann sagte dass ich den nehmen soll, nachdem ich ihm gesagt habe was ich mit dem Rechner machen möchte.
Er sagte dass das ist die schnellste CPU ist und die auch 10 Jahre halten wird.
Stimmt das denn? Hält die genauso lange wie mein alter Rechner?


----------



## Koyote (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich wuerde eher zu einem system fuer bis 1k greifen und dann noch nen gescheiten monitor dazu. Die restlichen 1,5k kannst du dir dann sparen.

Wie in 10 jahren die technik ist, kann keiner zu 100% sagen.


----------



## TFTP100 (30. Dezember 2011)

Das kann man so nicht sagen.
Für hd video rendern ist der natürlich ein traum. Trotzdem kostet der 3930k nur die hälfte und bringt fast die gleiche und höchstens messbare  unterschiedsleistung zum 3960X
Ob einem schnelles rendern so viel wert ist ist dir überlassen.
Eine große SSD würde sich für dich auch sehr lohnen.
Grafik brauchst du sobald du nicht sowas wie bf3 und in zukunft spielen willst keine high end.?? Spielst du?
Insgesamt bräuchte man selbst dafür nciht mehr als 2000 euro ausgeben!


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Was es in 10 Jahren gibt ist mir auch egal. Mir geht es nur darum dass der auch wieder so lange halten kann.
Natürlich wird die Grafikkarte nicht so lange halten, das ist mir schon klar. Aber mit so einer CPU kann ich doch auch in 10 Jahren noch eine Sachen machen oder kommt irgendwas, wie ein neuer Standard bei Filmen oder so?
Ich meine Full HD Filme schafft mein alter Rechner sicher nicht mehr aber wenn der neue das schafft ist das doch gut. 
Oder gibt es in 5 Jahren noch etwas besseres als Full HD und die neue CPU schafft das dann nicht mehr?



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Eine große SSD würde sich für dich auch sehr lohnen.
> Grafik brauchst du sobald du nicht sowas wie bf3 und in zukunft spielen willst keine high end.?? Spielst du?
> Insgesamt bräuchte man selbst dafür nciht mehr als 2000 euro ausgeben!



Von SSD habe ich schon gehört.
Lohnt sich das denn?
Meine Festplatten haben noch den breiten Stecker. Kann ich die weiter benutzen?

Ich weiß noch nicht was ich spielen werde, das sehe ich dann wenn ich den neuen Rechner habe und da will ich dann lieber gut gerüstet sein damit eben alles drauf läuft.

Kann mir denn jemand hier eine Zusammenstellung machen?


----------



## Koyote (30. Dezember 2011)

Der breite stecker ist ide. Ich wuerde ne neue mit sata kaufen, nach 10 jahren sollte man sich das gönnen. Ssd fuer bs und hauptprogramme. Evt. Noch eine externe hdd zum backup und daten mitnehmen?

Bitte benutze den Bearbeiten-Button und poste nicht mehrmals hintereinander!


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin bisher mit den Festplatten ausgekommen. Eine externe habe ich nicht gebraucht.
Einen USB Stick habe ich. Der ist 8GB groß.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Dezember 2011)

So, hier mal ein SINNVOLLER PC:

Intel Core i7 2600K Boxed - Preisvergleich (Preis ab € 261,90) - CPU
Gainward GeForce GTX580 Phantom 3072MB PCIe - Preisvergleich (Preis ab € 484,90) - Grafikkarte PCIe -> Die normale mit 1500MB kann man auch nehmen.
Cougar GX 800 - Preisvergleich (Preis ab € 148,88) - Bauteile
Corsair PC3-12800 Arbeitsspeicher 8GB (1,6GHz, 240-polig, CL9) DDR3-RAM Kit weiß - Preisvergleich (Preis ab € 42,76) - Diverses A-Z
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB (CT128M4SSD2) - Preisvergleich (Preis ab € 165,99) - Festplatte
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB (HD103SJ) - Preisvergleich (Preis ab € 88,64) - Festplatte
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 - Preisvergleich (Preis ab € 47,72) - Bauteile
Lian Li PC-7FN - Preisvergleich (Preis ab € 86,94) - Bauteile
Asus P8P67 Pro - Preisvergleich (Preis ab € 126,50) - Mainboard

Edit: Das System könntest du dann noch gut OCen.


----------



## DaxTrose (30. Dezember 2011)

*@Don Corleone: *Willkommen hier im Forum! Bitte verwende doch den "Bearbeiten" Button um Mehrfachpost zu vermeiden.


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Und wo bekomme ich das alle her?
Von so vielen verschiedenen Shops?
Oder kann ich mit der Liste zu dem PC Laden gehen und sie dem Fachmann geben?



DaxTrose schrieb:


> *@Don Corleone: *Willkommen hier im Forum! Bitte verwende doch den "Bearbeiten" Button um Mehrfachpost zu vermeiden.



Das tut mir Leid. Ich muss noch mit der Bedieung hier klar kommen.
Ist nicht so einfach.


----------



## Koyote (30. Dezember 2011)

Du kannst alles bei einem shop kaufen. Beim "fachmann" wuerde ich erst nach dem preis fragen


----------



## Thallassa (30. Dezember 2011)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> So, hier mal ein SINNVOLLER PC:
> 
> Intel Core i7 2600K Boxed - Preisvergleich (Preis ab € 261,90) - CPU
> Gainward GeForce GTX580 Phantom 3072MB PCIe - Preisvergleich (Preis ab € 484,90) - Grafikkarte PCIe -> Die normale mit 1500MB kann man auch nehmen.
> ...


 
Er kennt sich nicht aus, also wird er nicht übertakten
800 Watt für Single GPU? xD
Phanton ist nicht die erste Wahl, aber ok...
Aber soviel zu sinnvoll

Würde hier eher ein schönes Xeon System ansetzen, NT um die 600 Watt, ne gute Graka, Kosten bei max 1500 Euro


----------



## Koyote (30. Dezember 2011)

Beim nt weniger watt und dafuer be gute effizienz


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Koyote schrieb:


> Du kannst alles bei einem shop kaufen. Beim "fachmann" wuerde ich erst nach dem preis fragen



Das kann ich machen.
Ich habe die Telefonnummer.
Ich habe jetzt auch die Telefonnummer von dem Bekannter meiner Schwester, der bei mir vor ein paar Jahren die neue Festplatte eingebaut hat.
Den frag ich mal. Vielleicht kennt der sich mir sowas aus.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Dezember 2011)

Hier noch ein TFT 24": Samsung SyncMaster T24A350 - Preisvergleich (Preis ab € 208,09) - Monitor-Flatscreen


----------



## Koyote (30. Dezember 2011)

Jedenfalls poste hier preis und komponenten, bevor dir der "fachmann" was verkauft. Frage auch nach den genauen namen, 570 ist nicht gleich 570


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich telefoniere.
Das ist nicht einfach das am Telefon zu machen.
Jedenfalls hat er gesagt dass Rechner online bestellen immer Probleme mit sich bringt.

- Häufig ist was kaputt.
- Es dauert sehr lange bis Ersatz kommt.
- Die Preise sind zwar niedrig aber dafür ist auch die Qualität niedrig und der Support schlecht.

Und Hilfe beim Forum nehmen ist auch nicht gut da es immer so viele gibt, die einem alles mögliche empfehlen aber nie das, was wirklich benötigt wird und jeder redet dann immer durcheinander.
Das sagte er jedenfalls so.


----------



## Robonator (30. Dezember 2011)

Don Corleone schrieb:


> Ich telefoniere.
> Das ist nicht einfach das am Telefon zu machen.
> Jedenfalls hat er gesagt dass Rechner online bestellen immer Probleme mit sich bringt.
> 
> ...



Kein Wunder denn er sagt das damit du ihm vertraust und ihm das ganze Geld innen... hintern schiebst 
Klar es gibt im Internet immer mal Händler der einen schlechten Support haben, aber wenn du weißt wo du bestellst dann ist es auch kein Problem.
Außerdem: Die Qualität der Hardware ist schlechter weil du sie für einem vernünftigen Preis kaufst?  Ein I5 2500k verändert doch nicht seine Qualität nur weil du ihn online kaufst und nicht bei einem Halsabschneider


----------



## Thallassa (30. Dezember 2011)

Dass der Support besser ist stimmt schon, aber schlecht ist was anderes. 
Beim Monitor würde ich eher den Dell Ultrasharp U2311 nehmen  Der Samsung ist aber auch sehr nice.

Beim "Fachmann" (gehört nicht so viel dazu, bin selbst so einer und es gibt viele Deppen) zahlste drauf, hast dafür aber, wenn du einen hast dem sein Verkauf egal ist und der dich lediglich beraten will, gute Beratung. Wobei, die hast du hier im Forum auch.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Dezember 2011)

Don Corleone schrieb:


> Ich telefoniere.
> Das ist nicht einfach das am Telefon zu machen.
> Jedenfalls hat er gesagt dass Rechner online bestellen immer Probleme mit sich bringt.
> 
> ...


 
Da hat der dir aber schön viel Mist erzählt 
Die Teile sind nicht öfter kaputt als andere, wie kommt der darauf das die Qualität anders ist  und bei den großen Hardwareverkäufern z.B. Mindfactory, Alternate, Hardwareversand gibt es eigentlich nie Probleme.

Denk daran, der will nur GELD verdienen


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab ja eben keine Ahnung und weiß nicht wer nun wobei recht hat. 

Ich habe meine Schwester erreicht. Die gibt mir die Nummer von ihrem Bekannten.
Den habe ich zwar seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr gesehen aber vielleicht hilft der mir.


----------



## Koyote (30. Dezember 2011)

Lass die finger von dem "fachmann", der scheint nur dein geld zu wollen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Dezember 2011)

Wir haben Recht , wenn nicht, würde es dieses Forum gar nicht mehr geben, wenn jeder nur zu seinem " Computerfachmann" gehen würde


----------



## Koyote (30. Dezember 2011)

Stimmt, da wir vom geld am ende nicht profitieren  der fachmann schon.


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe jetzt mir dem Bekannten gesprochen. 

Ich gebe das mal so wider, was er gesagt hat:

"_Der PC Heini ist total blond im Schritt und hat den Einschlag überhört. Völlig übertriebene Proletenkiste, weit ab von dem was sinnvoll ist_."

Er schickt mir gleich eine Zusammenstellung von Hardwareversand.

Die poste ich dann. 
Ist Hardwareversand gut?


----------



## Koyote (30. Dezember 2011)

Jop, da scheint er recht zu haben. Hwv ist gut. Wir checken dass dann hier, was er dir zusammenstellt.


----------



## robbe (30. Dezember 2011)

Don Corleone schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mir dem Bekannten gesprochen.
> 
> Ich gebe das mal so wider, was er gesagt hat:
> 
> ...



Er ist im Prinzip der gleichen Meinung wie wir hier, bloß drückt er sich etwas direkter aus.
Der PC deines Händlers ist wirklich völlig überteuerter Unfug. Er hat dir da einfach nur die teuerste zurzeit erhältliche Hardware zusammengestellt. 
Wie dir hier aber sicherlich schon oft gesagt  wurde, kommt man mit geringfügig langsamerer Hardware um Welten günstiger weg.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Dezember 2011)

Vorallem, weil schon nächtes Jahr die neuen Grafikchips rauskommen, die sehr wahrscheinlich um einiges besser werden, als die von heute.


----------



## opustr (30. Dezember 2011)

Irgengwann haben wir alle angefangen.Und hier im Forum wird gerne  geholfen!Hier bekommst du gute und auch professionelle Beratung  umsonst,nicht wie meistens beim "Fachmann".
Wilkommen und ich glaube du schaffst das, PC selbst zu bauen.
Aber laut deine eigene Aussage du besitzt PC schon min. 10 Jahre und kannst sogar nicht mal Windows selbst installieren.
Da finde ich sogar System von *= MR-C=KinG*[Ger] für deine Anspruche mehr als übertrieben.Bitte nicht wie Beleidigung annehmen.
Du muss sich selbst mehr mit Software und Hardware beschäftigen.
Niemand weiss welche Technologie gibt in 3 Jahren


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Dezember 2011)

opustr schrieb:


> Da finde ich sogar System von *= MR-C=KinG*[Ger] für deine Anspruche mehr als übertrieben.Bitte nicht wie Beleidigung annehmen.



Das war ja auch nur ein Vorschlag, damit wir ihn mal wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückholen  Natürlich gibt es auch gute Systeme für weniger Geld, aber wenn er soviel ausgeben kann und lange etwas davon haben will, ist das schon nicht schlecht


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Gut. Hier ist seine Zusammenstellung.

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i7-2600K Box, LGA1155
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS P8Z68-V, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermalright HR-02 Macho
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung EcoGreen F4 2000GB, SATA II (HD204UI) 8,9cm (3,5")
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Professional Series Gold AX650, 650 Watt
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Carbide Series 500R schwarz, ATX, ohne Netzteil
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost PWM-Lüfter - orange
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn 140mm Wing Boost PWM-Lüfter - orange
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Dell UltraSharp U2312HM
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)

Außerdem wollte er mir den Prozessor auf 4GHz einstellen.
Bedeuetet das dann dass der mit den 4GHz übertaktet ist?
Denn normal sind ja 3,4GHz.
Und was ist mit dem "1,28 Volt stable" gemeint?

Hier der Text seiner Mail:



> Kauf dir den i7 2600k. Langt für das was du so machst. Auch in ein paar Jahren langt der noch.
> Den schiebe ich dir auf 4GHz hoch oder auch ein Stück höher. Keine Ahnung was mit der CPU geht. Schau'n mer mal. Jedenfalls bis 1,28 Volt stable wird angeschoben. Was am Ende auch immer für ein Takt bei rauskommt.
> Das Z68 Mainboard nimmst du damit du eine Ersatz Grafik hast falls die im Rechner mal unerwartet ins Manituland muss und du nicht sofort eine neue bekommen kannst.
> Da du ja seit Jahren kein Game mehr gespielt hast das nicht auch auf einem Handy lief solltest du dir einfach die beste Grafikkarte kaufen. Damit läuft alles egal was du dir kaufst.
> ...


 
Er hat angeboten den Rechner zusammenzubauen. 
Ich müsste nur die Teile bestellen und kann dann damit zu ihm kommen.
Er schraubt mir das alles zusammen und installiert Windows.


----------



## opustr (30. Dezember 2011)

Von dir vorgeschlagene System ist völlig OK.Ich hab was anderes gemeint,was du mit PC machst.Ich glaube nicht das die Leute die kein Win installieren können hochauflösende Videos mit aufwendige Progs bearteiten oder so was


----------



## robbe (30. Dezember 2011)

Top
Und zwar nicht nur die Zusammenstellung, sondern auch die Mail an sich


----------



## Thallassa (30. Dezember 2011)

Das Sytem sieht aus wie von Softy erstellt. Top, kaufen, passt. ^^


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Das ist toll dass ihr das gut findet.
Was ist aber mit den 1,28 Volt stable gemeint. Kann mir das einer sagen?
Ist damit übertakten gemeint? Spannung auf diesen Wert stellen und dann solange hoch takten bis es nicht mehr geht? 

Also brauche ich das ganze Geld nicht ausgeben oder?


----------



## derP4computer (30. Dezember 2011)

Don Corleone schrieb:


> Das ist toll dass ihr das gut findet.
> Was ist aber mit den 1,28 Volt stable gemeint. Kann mir das einer sagen?
> Ist damit übertakten gemeint? Spannung auf diesen Wert stellen und dann solange hoch takten bis es nicht mehr geht?
> 
> Also brauche ich das ganze Geld nicht ausgeben oder?


 Er meint keine zusätzliche Spannungserhöhung und damit eine längere Lebensdauer der CPU.


----------



## robbe (30. Dezember 2011)

Don Corleone schrieb:


> Das ist toll dass ihr das gut findet.
> Was ist aber mit den 1,28 Volt stable gemeint. Kann mir das einer sagen?
> Ist damit übertakten gemeint? Spannung auf diesen Wert stellen und dann solange hoch takten bis es nicht mehr geht?
> 
> Also brauche ich das ganze Geld nicht ausgeben oder?


 
Stimmt soweit. Er will ihn dir soweit hoch takten, wie er auf 1,28V stabil läuft.
Ich denke den Rechner kannst du dir so holen. Sicher könnte man noch ein paar kleinigkeiten verändern, zb. Gehäuse, Kühler usw. aber das ist auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Er meint keine zusätzliche Spannungserhöhung und damit eine längere Lebensdauer der CPU.


 
Und deswegen auch der andere Kühler?
Ich hatte bisher immer den Intel Kühler mit dem liegenden Lüfter.
Ist der Macho denn so viel besser als der Kühler von Intel?


----------



## Thallassa (30. Dezember 2011)

Äääääh ja, der Macho ist viel besser.
Allein der Lüfter ist ja deutlich größer, dann kommt noch der fette Kühlturm dazu xD
Besser als dieses Winzding. Was aber recht gut kühlt wenn man die Größe des ganzen bedenkt.


Schau dir mal Vergleichsbilder an oder so, falls du dich nicht überzeugen lässt


----------



## wuestenfux (30. Dezember 2011)

Wenn man übertakten möchte reicht der Boxed Kühler nicht wirklich aus  

Ausserdem ist der neue Kühler leiser als der mitgelieferte und macht auch ein wenig was her im Gehäuse


----------



## derP4computer (30. Dezember 2011)

Don Corleone schrieb:


> Und deswegen auch der andere Kühler?
> Ich hatte bisher immer den Intel Kühler mit dem liegenden Lüfter.
> Ist der *Macho* denn so viel besser als der Kühler von Intel?


 Die kannst du garnicht vergleichen.
Der Intel Kühler ist Boxed, d.h. aus der Verpackung und ab Werk.
Der Macho ist ein Monster an Größe und Kühlleistung.


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

robbe schrieb:


> Stimmt soweit. Er will ihn dir soweit hoch takten, wie er auf 1,28V stabil läuft.
> Ich denke den Rechner kannst du dir so holen. Sicher könnte man noch ein paar kleinigkeiten verändern, zb. Gehäuse, Kühler usw. aber das ist auch Geschmackssache.


 
Von Gehäuse habe ich keine Ahnung. Mein alter Rechner war von Media Mark und war grau. Unten sind 2 USB Ports.
Der Einschaltknopf ist in der Mitte. 
Ich weiß dass ein 120mm Lüfter vorne und hinten reinpassst weil die eingebaut wurden als die neue Grafikkarte kam.

Ist USB 3 den gut?

Tut mir Leid wenn ich euch mit blödsinnigen Fragen löchere aber ich hab halt keine Ahnung.


----------



## robbe (30. Dezember 2011)

Don Corleone schrieb:


> Von Gehäuse habe ich keine Ahnung. Mein alter Rechner war von Media Mark und war grau. Unten sind 2 USB Ports.
> Der Einschaltknopf ist in der Mitte.
> Ich weiß dass ein 120mm Lüfter vorne und hinten reinpassst weil die eingebaut wurden als die neue Grafikkarte kam.
> 
> ...


 
Klar, ist der Nachfolger von USB 2.0 und um ein Vielfaches schneller.


----------



## Winkl09 (30. Dezember 2011)

USB 3.0 ist schneller als das "ältere" USB 2.0 , ich glaube viel mehr unterschiede gibs da nicht


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Kann ich denn auch einen anderen Kühler nehmen. Vielleicht einen noch besseren?
Ich hab ja noch eine Menge Geld übrig. Kann ich das noch investieren oder ist das übertrieben?

Gehäuse weiß ich nicht. Darüber habe ich mir noch nie Gedanken gemacht. USB 3 klingt jedenfalls gut.
Da kann ich ja externe Festplatten anschließen. Geht sicher viel schneller als mit USB 2. Auch wenn ich gar keine habe.
Für den USB Stick hatte ich mir einen USB 2 Erweiterungskarte gekauft da mein Rechner nur USB 1 hat.

Läuft der Stick eigentlich auch schneller wenn ich den an USB 3 anstecke?


----------



## wuestenfux (30. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt keine blöden Frage höchsten dämmliche Antworten. 


USB3 soll der neue Standard werden und ist wesentlich schneller.
USB2 480MBit/sec.
USB3 5GBit/sec.


----------



## Bruce112 (30. Dezember 2011)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3, Sockel 1155, ATX nimm als board den hier oder 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3 

ich persöhnlich würde den Asrock nehmen .

die unterscheiden sich nicht nur der eine heißt Asus andere Asrock .

den normalen Asus board hab ich am anfang für 130 euro gekauft den hier 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS P8Z68-V, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3 der gen 3 ist der nachfolger von den hier somit technik auf aktuelsten stand 

der Asrock extrem 3 Gen 3 auch .

ansonsten ist die konfig sehr ok . Hardwareverssand baut dier den Pc für 10 euro zusammenbauen . wenn du nicht selber bauen kannst , und windows 7 schön selber installieren

wenn du jemanden hast der den Pc zusammenbauen kann dann bestell hier direkt  ist billiger 
Mindefactory.de

und willst du wirklich in eine Karte 450 euro investieren  580 gtx  damit der nach 3 monaten langsamer ist als die neuen karten 7970 oder 680gtx ? rausgeschmißenes geld  sons nix !

nimm eine  Sapphire 6870  die ist auch stark   oder wenns sein muß nicht höher kaufen als ne 560 gtx ti


----------



## wuestenfux (30. Dezember 2011)

Bruce wenn du schon ein Comment abgibst les doch bitte den ganzen Thread der PC wird von einem Bekannten zusammen gebaut und der installiert auch gleich Windows mit.

Ausserdem kostet der Zusammenbau bei Hardwareversand.de 20€!

Hmm der Macho reicht dicke für die CPU und ist vom P/L mehr als gut. 

Du kannst dir ja gerne von dem Geld was übrig bleibt eine Woche Urlaub gönnen


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Was bedeuet das mir dem "Gen3"?


----------



## wuestenfux (30. Dezember 2011)

Es bedeutet nur das es die 3 Generation von dem Mainboard ist wie bei einem Buch Auflage 3.

Die Hardware die dir dein Bekannter raus gesucht hat geht schwer in Ordnung.  bestellen zusammen bauen lassen und denn das sabbern bei den neuen Spielen bekommen


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2011)

Wenn dann würde ich Nägel mit Köpfen machen und gleich ein Mobo mit internen USB 3.0 Anschlüssen nehmen und dazu ein passendes Gehäuse.

Z.B. sowas: Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (RC-692A-KWN5) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
natürlich Geschmackssache. 

Edit: Das Gehäuse was dein Bekannter ruasgesucht hat ist doch ok. Hat das ja schon.


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn dann würde ich Nägel mit Köpfen machen und gleich ein Mobo mit internen USB 3.0 Anschlüssen nehmen und dazu ein passendes Gehäuse.



Aber das Corsair hat doch USB 3.
Oder hat das Asus kein USB 3 intern?
Intern bedeutet doch, dass die Kabel auf dem Mainboard angeschlossen werden oder? 
Also wie auch bei USB 2?


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2011)

Hatte die Config noch nicht gesehen. Das Gehäuse von Corsair ist ok.

Intern heisst das man es vorne anschließen kann, soweit ich richtig informiert bin.


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Intern heisst das man es vorne anschließen kann, soweit ich richtig informiert bin.



Vorne am Gehäuse? 
Ich verstehe nicht was du meinst.
Das Corsair hat 2 USB 3 Ports. Steht so in der Beschreibung.
Wo werden diese Ports angeschlossen. Vorne geht doch nicht.
Oder meinst du auf dem Mainboard?


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2011)

Vorne am Gehäuse, nennt man auch Frontpanel. Dort sind USB 3.0 Anschlüsse und die werden mit den internen vom Mobo verbunden.

Da ist alles in Ordnung, mach dir mal keinen Kopf.


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Vorne am Gehäuse, nennt man auch Frontpanel. Dort sind USB 3.0 Anschlüsse und die werden mit den internen vom Mobo verbunden.
> 
> Da ist alles in Ordnung, mach dir mal keinen Kopf.



OK wenn du das sagst.


----------



## Winkl09 (30. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du beim Gehäuse mehr auswahl suchst, dann schau einfach mal bei Caseking.de vorbei, da gibt es auch einen praktischen Gehäusefinder


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab aber keine Ahnung auf was ich beim Gehäuse achten musst. 

USB 3 in der Front ist wohl gut. Aber das war es dann auch auf das ich gucken könnte.
Größe weiß ich nicht. Passt denn die Grafikkarte rein?
Die GTX 580 von Asus ist ja sehr groß.
Ich hab mir vorhin einen Testbericht von der durchgelesen.


----------



## derP4computer (30. Dezember 2011)

Don Corleone schrieb:


> Ich hab aber keine Ahnung auf was ich beim Gehäuse achten musst.
> 
> USB 3 in der Front ist wohl gut. Aber das war es dann auch auf das ich gucken könnte.
> Größe weiß ich nicht. Passt denn die Grafikkarte rein?
> ...


 Das Corsair 500R Carbide ist doch schon eine gute Wahl.
Wenn du unbedingt mehr Geld ausgeben möchtest, geht da sicher noch was, wie teuer darf es den max. werden?
Z.B. http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ir-Obsidian-650D-Midi-Tower-black::16593.html


----------



## wuestenfux (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich hätte ja sonst gesagt ein schönes Silverstone Gehäuse aber die haben alle irgendwie kein USB 3


----------



## Winkl09 (30. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du beim Gehäusetyp "Midi-Tower" anklickst, den Preis ein wenig eindämmst und bei der Ausstattung 2x120mm oder mehr Lüfter einstellst, dann ist die Auswahl ja erstmal schon nicht mehr ganz so groß. Da könntest du dir ja 3 oder 4 mal raussuchen, die dir gefallen und wir können gucken, ob das auch alles so passt


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Das Corsair 500R Carbide ist doch schon eine gute Wahl.
> Wenn du unbedingt mehr Geld ausgeben möchtest, geht da sicher noch was, wie teuer darf es den max. werden?


 
Wenn ihr mir sagt dass ich nicht mehr Geld ausgeben muss ist das OK. 
Nur habe ich damals eben 2400 Mark ausgegeben und ich habe damit gerechnet dass ein neuer Rechner heute 2400 Euro oder mehr kostet.
Irgendwie kommt mir das eben "billig" vor, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.

Ich hab bei Caseking.de den Gehäusefinder benutzt und mit zwei weitere Gehäuse rausgepickt.
Könnte mir jemand sagen, ob die besser als das Corsair sind?
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-7FNWX Midi-Tower Window-Edition - all black
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-60FNWX Midi-Tower Window-Edition - all black
Werden die USB 3 Ports auch auf dem Mainboard angeschlossen?


----------



## wuestenfux (30. Dezember 2011)

Nein leider werden die bei den verklinkten Gehäuse hinten angeschlossen (also Extern)



> * USB 3.0 Anbindung: Da es derzeit noch keinen Standard für die interne USB 3.0 Anbindung gibt, werden entsprechende Anschlüsse des I/O-Panels extern angebunden. Hierzu liegt eine PCI-Blende bei, durch deren Öffnung ein Kabel zur Gehäuserückseite geführt wird, wo es an den externen Mainboard-Anschlüssen angebunden wird. Hierzu ist es selbstverständlich notwendig, dass das verwendete Mainboard ebenfalls USB 3.0 unterstützt. Der Anschluss ist zwar auch bei USB 2.0 möglich, bietet dann jedoch nur die reduzierte Bandbreite.


----------



## Winkl09 (30. Dezember 2011)

@ wuestenfux:
Was meinst du mit "hinten angeschlossen (also Extern) ?
Bei dem Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-60FNWX Midi-Tower Window-Edition - all black ist doch alles ok?

Edit.: Habe etwas überlsen, sry.


----------



## robbe (30. Dezember 2011)

Don Corleone schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mir sagt dass ich nicht mehr Geld ausgeben muss ist das OK.
> Nur habe ich damals eben 2400 Mark ausgegeben und ich habe damit gerechnet dass ein neuer Rechner heute 2400 Euro oder mehr kostet.
> Irgendwie kommt mir das eben "billig" vor, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.


 
Bei Rechnern gilt "alles ist Teurer geworden" zum Glück nicht.

Für einen ordentlichen Spiele PC bezahlt man heute nicht mehr Geld als vor 10 Jahren, im Gegenteil man bekommt heute eigentlich mehr fürs Geld.


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Oh das hatte ich nicht gesehen.
Danke für den Hinweis. 

Mein Bekannter hat mir noch eine Mail geschickt.



> Mit 1,28 Volt stable ist gemeint, dass ich schaue, wie weit die CPU bei der Spannung kommt. Das ist noch im Rahmen und weniger als wenn der Turbo Modus ab Werk frei ziehen kann.
> Ist bei Sandy etwas tricky mit dem Turbo Modus. Denn eigentlich ist das totale ******* was sich Intel da aus der Hutkrempe geschüttet hat. Nur halbe Sachen eben.
> Das wird einmal richtig eingestellt damit alles easy von der Hand läuft und fertig. Das Overclocking Profil wir im Bios abgespeichert.
> Du kannst es dann je nach Bedarf aufrufen. Vielleicht stelle ich auch noch eine schärfe Nummer ein wenn die Kacke mal richtig abdampfen soll.
> ...


 
Was ist der Phanteks und was der H100?


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2011)

Don Corleone schrieb:


> Was ist der Phanteks und was der H100?


Das sind CPU-Kühler. H100 ist eine Art (geschlossene) Wasserkühlung. Phanteks HighEnd Lüftkühler.

Normal reicht der MAcho2 wohl bis 4,5Ghz aus. Ich hatte 4Ghz mit nen Mugen 2 und dabei 50 GRad. Der Macho ist noch ne Ecke stärker. 
Liegt aber auch an der Spannung welche man verwendet.

Es gibt aber auch noch andere sehr gute HighEnd Kühler z.B. von Thermalright oder Noctua.


----------



## TFTP100 (30. Dezember 2011)

Die h100 ist eine kompaktwasserkühlung. Wie ne wakü nur eben für billig und einfach einzubauen und ohne wartung.
Ich würd aber lieber ne richtige nehmen.
Und oc auf 4,8ghz ist eig ziemlich sinnlos da es eig nichts spürbares bringt....
Mit dem übrig gebliebenem geld kanns du entweder ne größere ssd holen oder Noctua lüfter (20€ / stück  ).

Ich würd aber wenn ich schon das geld hab doch ein sb-e i7 3930K nehmen.....


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2011)

Das Wort "kompakt" ist mir eben nicht eingefallen.


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Reicht also ein Luftkühler immer aus?

Was ist mit dem EKL?
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn K2 - 120/140mm
Würde der auch passen?
Der sieht nicht so hässlich auch wie der Phanteks und den gibts es bei Hardwareversand.
Den anderen nicht.


----------



## derP4computer (30. Dezember 2011)

Den Alpenföhn K2 kannst du auch nehmen.


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Also kann ich diese Zusammenstellung bestellen und den K2 mit dem Macho austauschen?
Also so?

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i7-2600K Box, LGA1155
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS P8Z68-V, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn K2 - 120/140mm
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung EcoGreen F4 2000GB, SATA II (HD204UI) 8,9cm (3,5")
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Professional Series Gold AX650, 650 Watt
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Carbide Series 500R schwarz, ATX, ohne Netzteil
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost PWM-Lüfter - orange
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn 140mm Wing Boost PWM-Lüfter - orange
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Dell UltraSharp U2312HM
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)

Oder ist ein 3930k besser?
Kann ich dann statt dem 2600k den 3930k nehmen?
Der kostet mehr hat aber auch mehr Kerne.


----------



## robbe (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich sags mal so, zur Zeit wäre der 3930K absolut unnötig. Aber da du sicher für eine sehr lange Zeit nicht mehr aufrüsten willst, sind 6 Kerne sicher nicht verkehrt. Und da du das Geld hast, würde ich da jetzt nich groß was dagegen einwenden. Warte aber mal noch andere Meinungen ab.


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

So?

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i7-3930K Retail, ohne Kühler, LGA2011
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS P8Z68-V, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn K2 - 120/140mm
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung EcoGreen F4 2000GB, SATA II (HD204UI) 8,9cm (3,5")
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Professional Series Gold AX650, 650 Watt
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Carbide Series 500R schwarz, ATX, ohne Netzteil
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost PWM-Lüfter - orange
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn 140mm Wing Boost PWM-Lüfter - orange
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Dell UltraSharp U2312HM
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)


----------



## robbe (30. Dezember 2011)

Nicht ganz. Du bräuchtest dann ein anderes Board mit Sockel 2011. Bei denen kenn ich mich allerdings garnicht aus. Musst mal warten, bis hier noch andere Antworten kommen.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Dezember 2011)

Der 3930k passt nicht auf ein So 1155er board 

dafür brauchst du ein So 2011 Board ...klick

Der Alpenföhn passt dann auch nicht aufs Board

edit. Ich habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen aber wenn du wirklich bis jetzt deinen altenrechner genutzt hast und jetzt etwas neues /besseres willst dann kannst du das viel günstiger haben.

Wahrscheinlich würde die ein i5 2400 auf einen h61 Board mit guter Karte völlig reichen (8gb ram und SSD )
Dann liegst du unter 1000€ und ein vollkommen ausreichendes sys.

Irgendwie kommt mir das hier so vor als ob alle das empfehlen was sie selber gerne hätten ohne auf das zu achten was den TE genügen würde


----------



## TFTP100 (30. Dezember 2011)

Wie ich schon gesagt hatte i7 3930K lohnt sich auf dauer 
Mainboards gibts aber erst ab 250: zb: msi x79a gd65 (8d)


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Also das hier?
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS P9X79 PRO, Sockel 2011, ATX, DDR3

Und dann die andere CPU?

Bringt das denn so viel mehr was es auch mehr kostet?
Und wieso passt der Alpenföhn nicht?


----------



## robbe (30. Dezember 2011)

Momentan wird dir das nicht mehr bringen als eine konfig mit dem 2600k.
Auf Dauer könnte dir der 3930K aber das Aufrüsten ersparen. Musst du selber wissen, obs dir das Wert ist.


----------



## TFTP100 (30. Dezember 2011)

Don Corleone schrieb:
			
		

> Also das hier?
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS P9X79 PRO, Sockel 2011, ATX, DDR3
> 
> Und dann die andere CPU?
> ...



Ja auf dauer lohnt sich sb-e schon, wenn man das geld hat


----------



## True Monkey (30. Dezember 2011)

weil er keine halterung für So 2011 hat 

schau mal in meinen oberen Post ...da habe ich noch was geschrieben was ernst gemeint ist von mir 

Wird immer besser ....SB e lohnt sich


----------



## alex-PS (30. Dezember 2011)

Wegen dem K2 und S2011 gibts doch eine Lösung, EKL verschickt doch kostenlos die Halterungen, wenn man eine Kopie vom Beleg schickt.
Free Upgrad-Kit Sockel 2011


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> edit. Ich habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen aber wenn du wirklich bis jetzt deinen altenrechner genutzt hast und jetzt etwas neues /besseres willst dann kannst du das viel günstiger haben.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich würde die ein i5 2400 auf einen h61 Board mit guter Karte völlig reichen (8gb ram und SSD )
> Dann liegst du unter 1000€ und ein vollkommen ausreichendes sys.


 
Ich habe damals sehr viel Geld ausgegeben und ein sehr schnelles System zu haben, damit ich lange was davon hab.
Das neue System soll natürlich auch so lange wie möglich halten und wenn ich dafür jetzt 500 Euro mehr ausgeben muss ist das für mich OK.
Ich habe ja mit 2500 oder 3000 Euro gerechnet und wenn ich den Rechner für 1000 Euro bekomme ist das natürlich schon.
Wenn es aber jetzt 1500 Euro werden stört mich das ebenfalls nicht.



True Monkey schrieb:


> weil er keine halterung für So 2011 hat


 
Wenn ich aber die Suchfunktion nutze steht da dass ich bei Alpenföhn ein Upgrade Kit für den Sockel bekommen kann.
Ist das denn nicht richtig?
Welchen Kühler würdest du denn nehmen?



True Monkey schrieb:


> Wird immer besser ....SB e lohnt sich


 
Lohnt sich denn die teure CPU nicht?
Ich meine wenn mir das nichts bringt brauche ich das Geld auch nicht ausgeben.


----------



## robbe (30. Dezember 2011)

Wie schon gesagt, momentan bringt dir das garnichts. Man weiß aber nicht wie sich die Zukunft entwickelt.
Es wär zb. möglich das der 2600k dank seiner 4 Kerne in 3 Jahren zu lahm wird, aber der 3930k dank seiner 6 Kerne auch in 5 Jahren noch gut ist.
Du musst einfach selber wissen, ob du bereit bist so einen hohen Mehrpreis zu bezahlen.

Mal ein Beispiel aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung:

Vor etwa 4 Jahren stand ich vor der Wahl, 2 Kerne oder 4 Kerne.
Damals gab es noch nicht viele Anwendungen und erst recht nicht viele Spiele die 4 Kerne nutzen.
Fast jeder hat mir damals geraten den 2 Kerner zu nehmen, weil der 4 Kerner noch nicht viel bringt und viel teurer ist.

Ich hab trotzdem den 4 Kerner genommen und habs nicht bereut, er läuft heute noch und reicht für alles gut aus. Den 2 Kerner hätt ich schon längst wieder austauschen müssen.


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Damals gabs das mit den Kernen nicht. Da gab es den Takt und das war das einzige Kriterium wegen der Leistung.
Aber wieso sollte der 2600k in 3 Jahren zu langsam sein. Das verstehe ich nicht.
Meine Fotos kann ich doch auch in 3 Jahren noch bearbeiten und die Filme ebenso.


----------



## robbe (30. Dezember 2011)

Don Corleone schrieb:


> Damals gabs das mit den Kernen nicht. Da gab es den Takt und das war das einzige Kriterium wegen der Leistung.
> Aber wieso sollte der 2600k in 3 Jahren zu langsam sein. Das verstehe ich nicht.
> Meine Fotos kann ich doch auch in 3 Jahren noch bearbeiten und die Filme ebenso.


 
Das mit den 3 Jahren war ein Beispiel. Vielelicht ist er auch länger aktuell, weiß ja nicht wie sich die Sache entwickelt.


----------



## TFTP100 (30. Dezember 2011)

Don Corleone schrieb:
			
		

> Damals gabs das mit den Kernen nicht. Da gab es den Takt und das war das einzige Kriterium wegen der Leistung.
> Aber wieso sollte der 2600k in 3 Jahren zu langsam sein. Das verstehe ich nicht.
> Meine Fotos kann ich doch auch in 3 Jahren noch bearbeiten und die Filme ebenso.



Er meint für spiele und neue anwendungen/programme.


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2011)

Der i7-2600k ist nur minimal langsamer und dafür deutlich günstiger. Außerdem hat der SMT. Also hat 8 logische Kerne. Bei manchen  Anwendungen ganz hilfreich.

Wenn man nicht unnötig Geld verbraten will und eine Schw**zverlängerung braucht, würde ich den 2600k nehmen.


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Wenn das neueste Spiel in 3 Jahren wegen des Prozessor nicht mehr läuft wäre das schon sehr komisch.
Immerhin hat der 2600k ja 4x 3,4GHz. Mein alter hat nur 1x 2,4GHz.
Der Unterschied sollte doch merkbar sein oder?


----------



## TFTP100 (30. Dezember 2011)

Headcrash schrieb:
			
		

> Der i7-2600k ist nur minimal langsamer und dafür deutlich günstiger. Außerdem hat der SMT. Also hat 8 logische Kerne. Bei manchen  Anwendungen ganz hilfreich.



Der SB-E hat 12 treaths ^^^ das ist bei full hd rendern sehr von vorteil


----------



## derP4computer (30. Dezember 2011)

Don Corleone schrieb:


> Wenn das neueste Spiel in 3 Jahren wegen des Prozessor nicht mehr läuft wäre das schon sehr komisch.
> Immerhin hat der 2600k ja 4x 3,4GHz. Mein alter hat nur 1x 2,4GHz.
> Der Unterschied sollte doch merkbar sein oder?


 Es ist aber auch komisch, daß auf deinem Rechner von 2001 ein Spiel von 2007/2008/2009 nicht läuft, z.B. Crysis, oder?

Der i7 2600K sollte doch wohl reichen, außer du bist mehr Gamer als Anwender von Software Quark .


----------



## TFTP100 (30. Dezember 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist aber auch komisch, daß auf deinem Rechner von 2001 ein Spiel von 2007/2008/2009 nicht läuft, z.B. Chrysis, oder?
> 
> Der i7 2600K sollte doch wohl reichen, außer du bist mehr Gamer als Anwender von Software Quark .



Er hat doch gesagt er rendert auch full hd!?


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch komisch, daß auf deinem Rechner von 2001 ein Spiel von 2007/2008/2009 nicht läuft, z.B. Chrysis, oder?
> 
> Der i7 2600K sollte doch wohl reichen, außer du bist mehr Gamer als Anwender von Software Quark .


 
Ich bin nicht der übertriebene Spieler. Ich möchte nur dass der Rechner so lange wie möglich laufen kann ohne dass ich alles neu kaufen muss.
In 5 Jahren wird das Rendern oder wie das heißt genauso lange dauern wie wenn er neu ist.
Ich verstehe nicht, wieso er dann "langsamer" geworden ist. 



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Er hat doch gesagt er rendert auch full hd!?


 
Ich habe jetzt eine Kamera die auch Filme in Full HD machen kann. Die alte kann nur 640x480 Pixel machen.
Deswegen auch der neue Monitor.
Ich hab keine Ahnung wie oder was ich da "rendern" werde.


----------



## derP4computer (30. Dezember 2011)

Neue CPU´s haben neue Befehlssätze und mehr Transistoren und werden schneller, neue Software kann mehr und wird schneller.


----------



## TFTP100 (30. Dezember 2011)

Wieviel ram wird denn verbaut? Für 10 Jahre würd ich mal mindestens 16 vorschlagen...


----------



## opustr (30. Dezember 2011)

Das ist doch PC Branche
PC mit neueste(aktuellste) Teile - Neuegeborenne
1-2 Jahre - Junge
3 und mehr -Alte
10 Jahre - Opa ,läuft villeicht alles,aber wie


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Neue CPU´s haben neue Befehlssätze und mehr Transistoren und werden schneller, neue Software kann mehr und wird schneller.


 
Bisher habe ich immer Programme genommen, die nichts kosten.
Haben denn die neuen Programme auch die neuen Transistoren und Befehlssätze?



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Wieviel ram wird denn verbaut? Für 10 Jahre würd ich mal mindestens 16 vorschlagen...


 
2x4GB ist geplant. Ich kann das RAM Kit aber auch 2x kaufen.


----------



## TFTP100 (30. Dezember 2011)

Don Corleone schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher habe ich immer Programme genommen, die nichts kosten.
> Haben denn die neuen Programme auch die neuen Transistoren und Befehlssätze?
> 
> 2x4GB ist geplant. Ich kann das RAM Kit aber auch 2x kaufen.



Ich würd mehr nehmen. Allerspätestens in 10 jahren brauchst du mehr


----------



## derP4computer (30. Dezember 2011)

Don Corleone schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich immer Programme genommen, die nichts kosten.
> Haben denn die neuen Programme auch die neuen Transistoren und Befehlssätze?
> 
> 
> ...


 Mit neuen Programmen ist die Software gemeint, die wird bei guten Herstellern weiterentwickelt.
Transistoren sind doch in der CPU und werden Hardware genannt, die werden von Intel auch immer weiter verbessert, also feiner gefertigt und leistungsfähiger. 
Aussnahme ist AMD .............. Bulldozer 

16GB RAM kosten doch nicht viel, also lang zu.


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Gut dann nehme ich 16GB Arbeitsspeicher.
Auch wenn ich bei meinem mit 1GB völlig zufrieden war aber wenn ich sagt dass sich das lohnt.


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2011)

Wie sieht denn die Zusammenstellung aktuell aus?


----------



## Verminaard (30. Dezember 2011)

Hy Don Corleone,

Dein Bekannter hat wohl einige Erfahrung in diesem Bereich.

Was ich persoenlich an dieser Zusammenstellung anders machen wuerde bzw. auch gemacht habe, weil auch erst vor 3 Wochen neuen Rechner gekauft:

Speicher: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill ECO PC3L-10667U CL7-7-7-21 (DDR3L-1333) 2 Stk davon, laeuft mit weniger Spannung, gibt mit Vollbestueckung keine Probleme. Keine Ahnung ob ich mich da blenden habe lassen und Geld verschwendet habe oder alles richtig ist, Fakt ist, es laeuft ohne Probleme.

Gehaeuse: ist letztendlich Geschmackssache, ich habe da sehr viel (zuviel) Geld ausgegeben. Die Auswahl ist imho i.O. wobei mir das zuviel Maschendrahtzaunlook waere. (Vielleicht ein schickes Lian Li, Hardwareversand hat leider nicht so viele Silverstone im Angebot, da waere das Fortress2 mit neinem USB3.0 Umruestkit mein Favorit)

CPU Luefter: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Prolimatech Genesis CPU-Cooler diesen habe ich verbaut. Nachteil, man muss noch Luefter zusaetzlich kaufen, Vorteil, Mainboard bzw Umgebung wird mitgekuehlt.
Eins zu beachten: Irgendwie kommen die Asus P8Z68 Mainboards nicht mit 3Pin Lueftern am CPU-Luefter-Anschluss klar => die werden nicht geregelt.
Hier sollte man unbedingt auf PWM Luefter greifen.
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermalright Silver Arrow diesen wollte ich Anfangs verbauen, habe mich beim Bestellvorgang irgendwie umentschieden.

SSD: wenn du wirklich etwas mehr Geld ausgeben willst, tu dir einen Gefallen und kauf gleich eine 256GB Variante.
Momentan werden diese hier empfohlen (habe gleich die 256gb verlinkt)
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 256GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5&#34
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=50415&agid=1145hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SSD 830 256GB SATA 6GB's PC Upgrade Kit

Ich hatte mich fuer die Samsung entschieden. In 2 Rechner verbaut, keine Probleme, gute Testergebnisse. Fehlt leider noch Langzeiterfahrung, aber irgendwer muss die doch sammeln 
Klar werden wieder viele sagen, das die 128GB fuer System und die wichtigsten Programme reicht, aber wenn du nicht auf jede Installation achten willst, und den Rechner sowieso laenger haben willst, ohne daran rumschrauben zu wollen.

Grafikkarte: Top, einzige Sache: AMD hat die neue Generation rausgebracht, erste Tests waren gut. Bleibt die Frage ob die bald verfuegbar sind oder nicht. Wenn du warten kannst... wobei ich bin auch einer der kauft wenn gebraucht wird, weil so koennte man ewig auf was Neues warten.

Monitor: da wuerde ich in die Vollen greifen. Ging bei mir leider nicht mehr, da mein Gehaeuse 500€ gekostet hat. Fuer den Monitor muss ich etwas sparen, aber ich habe aktuell noch einen halbwegs vernuenftigen 24".
Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: Dell U2711 68.6 cm (27 Zoll) widescreen TFT Monitor (VGA,DVI,HDMI, Kontrastverhältnis 3000:1, Reaktionszeit 6ms) schwarz ist mein Favorit und wird es wahrscheinlich werden. Konnte diesen Monitor etwas naeher in Aktion begutachten.
Lass dir nicht einreden, das 27" zu groß sind. Wenn man den Platz hat, gewoehnt man sich schnell daran.

Vielleicht interessierst du dich ja fuer die Materie (PC, Hardware und der ganze Kram), nach dem du sie auch nutzt.
Und wir haben dann ein neues Mitglied in dieser Community 

mfG
V.


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir reicht die 128GB SSD für Windows und ein paar Spiele. Habe 3-4 Games drauf und noch die Hälfte frei. Aber wenn das Geld da ist und man an der CPU spart und z.B. keinen Sandy-E nimmt kann man ruhig eine 256GB nehmen denke ich.

Arbeitsspeicher, da würde ich auf jeden Fall 16GB nehmen. Schon alleine weil du Rendering vor hast und die Rampreise niedrig sind.


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn die Zusammenstellung aktuell aus?


 
Derzeit so:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i7-2600K Box, LGA1155
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS P8Z68-V, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn K2 - 120/140mm
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung EcoGreen F4 2000GB, SATA II (HD204UI) 8,9cm (3,5")
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Professional Series Gold AX650, 650 Watt
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Carbide Series 500R schwarz, ATX, ohne Netzteil
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost PWM-Lüfter - orange
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn 140mm Wing Boost PWM-Lüfter - orange
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Dell UltraSharp U2312HM
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)

Wobei mir einige hier auch geraten haben einen 3930k und ein andere Mainboard zu nehmen.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Speicher: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill ECO PC3L-10667U CL7-7-7-21 (DDR3L-1333) 2 Stk davon, laeuft mit weniger Spannung, gibt mit Vollbestueckung keine Probleme. Keine Ahnung ob ich mich da blenden habe lassen und Geld verschwendet habe oder alles richtig ist, Fakt ist, es laeuft ohne Probleme.


 
Von Arbeitsspeicher habe ich keine Ahnung. Wieso ist 1333MHz RAM besser als 1600MHz RAM?
Ist schneller nicht besser?



Verminaard schrieb:


> Gehaeuse: ist letztendlich Geschmackssache, ich habe da sehr viel (zuviel) Geld ausgegeben. Die Auswahl ist imho i.O. wobei mir das zuviel Maschendrahtzaunlook waere. (Vielleicht ein schickes Lian Li, Hardwareversand hat leider nicht so viele Silverstone im Angebot, da waere das Fortress2 mit neinem USB3.0 Umruestkit mein Favorit)


 
Von Gehäuse habe ich auch keine Ahnung. USB 3 sollte es aber haben, das ist wohl eine Sache die in Zukunft wichtig sein kann.
Und wie das Gehäuse nun am Ende aussieht ist mit eigentlich egal.
Jetzt habe ich ein graues Gehäuse.



Verminaard schrieb:


> CPU Luefter: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Prolimatech Genesis CPU-Cooler diesen habe ich verbaut. Nachteil, man muss noch Luefter zusaetzlich kaufen, Vorteil, Mainboard bzw Umgebung wird mitgekuehlt.
> Eins zu beachten: Irgendwie kommen die Asus P8Z68 Mainboards nicht mit 3Pin Lueftern am CPU-Luefter-Anschluss klar => die werden nicht geregelt.
> Hier sollte man unbedingt auf PWM Luefter greifen.
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermalright Silver Arrow diesen wollte ich Anfangs verbauen, habe mich beim Bestellvorgang irgendwie umentschieden.


 
Von Kühlern habe ich keine Ahnung, sind die denn besser als der, den ich ausgewählt habe?



Verminaard schrieb:


> SSD: wenn du wirklich etwas mehr Geld ausgeben willst, tu dir einen Gefallen und kauf gleich eine 256GB Variante.
> Momentan werden diese hier empfohlen (habe gleich die 256gb verlinkt)
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 256GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5&#34
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair ForceGT 240GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5") S
> ...


 
Bisher habe ich mit 120 GB und 300GB keine Probleme bei der Auslastung von Speicherplatz.
Ich weiß noch nicht mal wie ich die 2TB voll bekommen soll aber Full HF Filmmaterial ist sicher größer als 640x480 Pixel Filme.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Grafikkarte: Top, einzige Sache: AMD hat die neue Generation rausgebracht, erste Tests waren gut. Bleibt die Frage ob die bald verfuegbar sind oder nicht. Wenn du warten kannst... wobei ich bin auch einer der kauft wenn gebraucht wird, weil so koennte man ewig auf was Neues warten.


 
Nein, warten möchte ich nicht, sobald ich alle zusammen haben möchte ich bestellen.
Daher sollten die Teile auch lieferbar sein. 
2-3 Tage Wartezeit ist für mich noch OK. Aber mehr als 7 Tage nicht.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Monitor: da wuerde ich in die Vollen greifen. Ging bei mir leider nicht mehr, da mein Gehaeuse 500€ gekostet hat. Fuer den Monitor muss ich etwas sparen, aber ich habe aktuell noch einen halbwegs vernuenftigen 24".
> Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: Dell U2711 68.6 cm (27 Zoll) widescreen TFT Monitor (VGA,DVI,HDMI, Kontrastverhältnis 3000:1, Reaktionszeit 6ms) schwarz ist mein Favorit und wird es wahrscheinlich werden. Konnte diesen Monitor etwas naeher in Aktion begutachten.
> Lass dir nicht einreden, das 27" zu groß sind. Wenn man den Platz hat, gewoehnt man sich schnell daran.
> 
> ...


 
Mein Computertisch ist nicht groß, da würde ein so großer Monitor wohl sehr groß drauf aussehen.
Bisher habe ich einen Röhrenmonitor.


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2011)

Die Config sieht gut aus nur würde ich an deiner Stelle echt 16GB Ram nehmen.


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, würde ich den Xeon E3-1230 + ein H61 oder H67 Board nehmen. 

Den K2 brauchst Du nur, wenn Du stark übertakten willst.

Wenn Du jetzt einen Rechner für ~1000€ kaufst, und in 5 Jahren nochmal einen für 1000€ hast Du viel länger davon für weniger Geld.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Dezember 2011)

Endlich mal einer der nicht vollkommen abgehoben denkt 

@ TE

Geh mal in einen PC Shop und lass dir mal einen Rechner zeigen.
Mit einen i5 und 560 ti und SSD 

Dir wird die Kinnlade herunterklappen wenn du siehst was die leisten.
Inzwischen kannst du dir ein sehr gutes Sys unter 1000€ zusammenbauen was für alles reicht.


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab grad gelesen, dass Du nicht selber bauen willst/kannst. Der K2 würde von hardwareversand.de nicht verbaut werden (Gefahr von Transportschäden). Den müsstest Du selbst einbauen, dann ist aber ein erneuter Ausbau des Mainboards erforderlich bzw. empfehlenswert. Und dann kannst Du die Mühle auch gleich ganz alleine zusammenschustern.


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2011)

Sein Bekannter baut den wohl zusammen. Hat er irgendwo geschrieben.


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, würde ich den Xeon E3-1230 + ein H61 oder H67 Board nehmen.


 
Mit übertakten kenne ich mich nicht aus aber wenn die CPU später auf 4GHz laufen soll, ist wohl eine CPU nötig, die übertaktet werden kann.



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du jetzt einen Rechner für ~1000€ kaufst, und in 5 Jahren nochmal einen für 1000€ hast Du viel länger davon für weniger Geld.


 
Ich kaufe mir aber nicht in 5 Jahren einen neuen. Ich kaufe mir dann einen neuen wenn ich das Gefühl habe, dass der alte nicht mehr reicht.
Ich kaufe mir jetzt nach 10 Jahren einen neuen weil der alte halt kaputt gegangen ist.
Sonst hätte ich mir wohl noch keinen gekauft, denn gereicht hat er ja immer noch. Internet ging. Filme konnte ich machen.
Er läuft nur halt nicht mehr. Der PC Fachmann meinte dass Mainboard oder CPU kaputt sind und sich eine Reparatur nicht mehr lohnt.
Daher wollte er mir das System aus dem Startpost verkaufen, das er zusammenbauen würde. Er würde auch Windows installieren.
Ich könnte den PC dann fertig und mit 2 Jahre Garantie bei ihm abholen.

Oder soll ich doch das System vom Startpost nehmen? 



True Monkey schrieb:


> Geh mal in einen PC Shop und lass dir mal einen Rechner zeigen.
> Mit einen i5 und 560 ti und SSD
> 
> Dir wird die Kinnlade herunterklappen wenn du siehst was die leisten.
> Inzwischen kannst du dir ein sehr gutes Sys unter 1000€ zusammenbauen was für alles reicht.


 
Ich war im PC Shop und der hat mir eben das empfohlen was ich im Startpost geschrieben habe.
Die Teile hätte er sowieso nicht vorrätig und müsste alles bestellen.



Softy schrieb:


> Ich hab grad gelesen, dass Du nicht selber bauen willst/kannst. Der K2 würde von hardwareversand.de nicht verbaut werden (Gefahr von Transportschäden). Den müsstest Du selbst einbauen, dann ist aber ein erneuter Ausbau des Mainboards erforderlich bzw. empfehlenswert. Und dann kannst Du die Mühle auch gleich ganz alleine zusammenschustern.


 
Ich habe heute geklärt, per Telefon und E-Mail dass der Bekannte meiner Schwester den PC zusammen bauen würde.
Ich müsste halt nur alles bestellen und die Sachen dann zu ihm bringen.
Ich könnte dann darauf warten bis alles fertig ist.
Ich selbst habe leider keine Ahnung von PC Zusammensetzen oder sonst etwas, das damit zu tun hat. 


Es tut mir Leid, falls ich euch mit meiner Unwissenheit nerve aber es geht um eine Menge Geld und ich möchte gerne das Beste für mich haben. 
Ich baue Rechner nicht so schnell wieder auseinander. Wenn er einmal läuft, läuft er bis nichts mehr geht.


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2011)

> Oder soll ich doch das System vom Startpost nehmen?



Ich glaube das wird hier noch länger dauern...viel Erfolg dann.


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Wie meinst du das?


----------



## True Monkey (30. Dezember 2011)

Don Corleone schrieb:


> Ich war im PC Shop und der hat mir eben das empfohlen was ich im Startpost geschrieben habe.
> Die Teile hätte er sowieso nicht vorrätig und müsste alles bestellen.


 
dann warst du im falschen PC Shop ...den wär sowas jemanden empfiehlt der einen 10 Jahre alten rechner hat (und auch noch sagt im Prinzip reichte er) und dann sowas empfiehlt gehört geschlagen 
Das ist ja Abzocke der übelsten Sorte 

sry ....wärst du bei uns im Shop gestanden hättest du von mir niemals so eine zusammenstellung bekommen 

Und jeder Shop der was auf sich hält hat normalerweise auch ein , zwei sys zum vorführen da


----------



## derP4computer (30. Dezember 2011)

Don Corleone schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?


 Zum Teil sind ja doch unterschiedliche Meinungen bei den Leuten hier.
Nimm den i7 2600k und lass deinen Bekannten schrauben, denn auskennen tut er sich ja.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (30. Dezember 2011)

Das is ja nen Spass hier 
Hab mir das sogar alles durchgelesen und zwischendurch wollt ich fast aufhören.

Ich denke das das System mit den Xeon 1230 das beste wäre, der hat genug Leistung.
Und Übertakten brauchst du auch nicht, denn der Unterschied is zu gering!
Wenn du die Kiste erstmal hast, wirst du eh von den Socken sein wie schnell der ist


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Was ist ein Xeon?


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2011)

Das mit den 5 Jahren war ja nur beispielhaft gemeint. Schon klar, dass Du erst einen neuen Rechner kaufst, wenn der alte kaputt geht oder zu lahm ist. Meine Empfehlung wäre der i5-2400 oder Xeon E3-1230, die reichen sowas von aus.


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Und eben auch noch in 5 oder 8 Jahren?

Ich habe ja meine neue Kamera. Konnte sie aber noch nicht richtig ausprobieren. Die Bilder sind sehr gut und super groß.
Aber der Film ruckelt auf dem Laptop, den ich gerade benutze.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (30. Dezember 2011)

Don Corleone schrieb:


> Und eben auch noch in 5 oder 8 Jahren?



Das musst du dann entscheiden ... aber ich denke wer so lange mit nen P4 auskommt und seine Gewohnheiten nicht allzu sehr ändert sollte daran lange Freude haben.

Achja,
der "Xeon1230" ist eine CPU, leistungstechnisch zwischen i5 und i7


----------



## True Monkey (30. Dezember 2011)

Hmm 

wie soll ich das verständlich machen ?

vllt so ....du hast bis jetzt einen Oldtimer gehabt der 100 schaffte 

jetzt brauchst du einen neuen und bekommst hier die Empfehlung einen Lamborghini Countach zu kaufen obwohl eigentlich ein 3er BMW vollkommen reichen würde.

Ich zeige dir jetzt mal was ....was mehr als ausreichend ist 

(Und bevor ihr wieder fragt .....nein das ist nicht mein Arbeitgeber )

COMBAT READY! PC System i5-2500 GTX 580 8GB 1,0TB

5 Jahre garantie mit sehr guten support


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Sind denn 700 Watt notwendig?
Das Gehäusse hat aber kein USB 3.
Und übertakten kann man das nicht oder?


----------



## facehugger (30. Dezember 2011)

Klasse Thread hier Nimm den Xeon1230 + ein H61-Mobo + die restliche Empfehlung von deinem Bekannten. Reicht für deine Ansprüche vollkommen aus und Leistung kauft man nicht auf Vorrat, sondern dann wenn man sie braucht PS: für ein Sys mit Single-GPU reicht ein aktuelles/effizientes NT mit 550-600W sehr gut aus.

Gruß


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß ja eben noch nicht wieviel Leistung ist wirklich brauche.
Was ist wenn der Xeon oder wie der heißte jetzt schon nicht so schnell ist wie erhofft?


----------



## True Monkey (30. Dezember 2011)

Der Xeon hat 4 kerne mit 3,2 ghz +Turbo und HT (8threads)

Und ist gefühlte 10x so schnell wie dein bisheriger Rechner


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Ja das habe ich soweit schon verstanden. Aber wie lange komme ich damit aus und würde ein 3930k nicht länger reichen?


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2011)

Langsam habe ich das GEfühl das du alle hier verarscht...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clTSOT-6-Iw&feature


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Langsam habe ich das GEfühl das du alle hier verarscht...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YW-mNtCJUlA



Wenn du meine Fragen nicht beantworten willst, verlasse bitte meinen Thread.
Auf solche Kommentare kann ich verzichten.


----------



## i3810jaz (30. Dezember 2011)

Das ist alles viel zu schnell. Du hast solange einen P4-Rechner benutzt wenn du wirklich das Bedürfnis gehabt hättest das du Videospiele spielen willst hättest du dir doch schon vor spätestens 5 Jahren einen neuen PC gekauft.
Ich würde dir deswegen einen PC um die 400€ empfehlen.


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2011)

Der i7-3930K ist *nur* für Leute sinnvoll, die ganz genau wissen, was sie mit dem Rechner anstellen wollen, also ein detailliertes Anforderungsprofil haben. Der ist nicht sinnvoll für ich-habe-3000€-aber-eigentlich-hätte-mir-mein-Pentium4-noch-gereicht Leute. Das ist nicht gegen Dich gerichtet, ich finde es prima, dass Du Dich so gründlich informierst, bevor Du so einem Abzocker-Laden das Geld in den Rachen schmeißt.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Dezember 2011)

> Ja das habe ich soweit schon verstanden. Aber wie lange komme ich damit aus und würde ein 3930k nicht länger reichen?​


 
Da wir alle keine Glaskugel haben kann dir das keiner beantworten.
länger reichen ....hmmm 

es gibt immer was besseres schnelleres und wenn ich sehe wie lange dir dein jetziges sys gereicht hat würde ich fast darauf tippen das ein Xeon dir auch ewig reichen würde


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2011)

Don Corleone schrieb:


> Wenn du meine Fragen nicht beantworten willst, verlasse bitte meinen Thread.
> Auf solche Kommentare kann ich verzichten.


Sorry, ich finde es ja nett das du dich gründich informierst. Aber liest du das auch was die Leute auf den 14 Seiten schreiben? Weil sich deine Fragen wirklich wiederholen. Aber vielleicht biste ja auch sehr unsicher. Wollte dich nicht angreifen oder so.

Die meisten hier wollen dich nur davor bewahren unnötig viel Geld rauszuschmeissen.


----------



## TFTP100 (30. Dezember 2011)

Don Corleone schrieb:
			
		

> Und eben auch noch in 5 oder 8 Jahren?
> 
> Ich habe ja meine neue Kamera. Konnte sie aber noch nicht richtig ausprobieren. Die Bilder sind sehr gut und super groß.
> Aber der Film ruckelt auf dem Laptop, den ich gerade benutze.





			
				Don Corleone schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das habe ich soweit schon verstanden. Aber wie lange komme ich damit aus und würde ein 3930k nicht länger reichen?



Ich würde trotzdem den 3930K nehmen. Der hält länger als der xeon oder 2600.
Kommt auf dich an.  Wenn du das geld investieren willst... Es wird immer mehr mehrkernoptimierte aufgaben geben.

So filme kann aber heute jeder rechner ab 400euro abspielen...


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> es gibt immer was besseres schnelleres und wenn ich sehe wie lange dir dein jetziges sys gereicht hat würde ich fast darauf tippen das ein Xeon dir auch ewig reichen würde


 
Ja, weil ich auch nicht mehr gespielt habe. Ich hatte eben andere Dinge die wichtig waren.
Und für das Internet reichte der Pentium 4 noch. Daher habe ich das auch nicht vermisst.
Dass der schon recht langsam war, weiß ich. Ich wollte auch schon mal vor 3 Jahren einen neuen kaufen. Das hatte sich aber dann wieder erledigt und letztes Jahr war der Gedanke auch wieder da. Dort kam aber ebenso was dazwischen.
Jetzt ist er kaputt also der beste Grund gleich alles neu zu kaufen damit ich wieder ein paar Jahre keine Gedanken daran verlieren muss.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Sorry, ich finde es ja nett das du dich gründich informierst. Aber liest du das auch was die Leute auf den 14 Seiten schreiben? Weil sich deine Fragen wirklich wiederholen. Aber vielleicht biste ja auch sehr unsicher. Wollte dich nicht angreifen oder so.
> 
> Die meisten hier wollen dich nur davor bewahren unnötig viel Geld rauszuschmeissen.


 
Ich habe doch gesagt dass ich keine Ahnung habe.
Ich hab das Angebot von dem PC Fachmann für gut gehalten.
Dann habe ich im Internet geguckt was ich da so kaufen soll und bin dann hier im Forum gelandet.
Und ihr habt gesagt dass das völlig übertrieben ist.
Das kann ich jetzt verstehen. Der 3960X ist ja nicht schneller als der 3930k wenn ich die Benchmarks von dieser Webseite anschaue.
Aber ist der i7 nicht doch besser als der Xeon?
Immerhin bekomme ich das zusammengebaut.
Für einen Kasten Bier.


----------



## TFTP100 (30. Dezember 2011)

Der 3960 ist wirklich geldverbrennung, für die hälft bekommt man ein minimal langsameren 3930K.
Aber der Xeon/ i7 reicht imo noch mindestens 5 Jahre oder so solang du nich immer die neusten spiele spielen willst.
Der i7 unterscheidet sich nur von leicht erhöhtem takt und der übertaktbarkeit von dem xeon.
Gehäuse könnt ich dir ein Fractal design define R3 oder XL empfehlen vielleicht gefallen die dir ja...

Und nein das da unten ist nicjt mein pc das war nur spaß 
|
V


----------



## True Monkey (30. Dezember 2011)

@ TFTP100

ich war mal gerade in deinem Profil 

und das da ist dein rechner ? ....

ProzessorDual i7 3960XMainboardEVGA SR-X
Arbeitsspeicher64GB Corsair vengeance
Festplatte(n)1TB Revodrive 3 X2
GrafikkarteASUS EN7970GTX 4 way crossfire
SoundAsus Xonar Xense
NetzteilEnermax Platimax 1200W
GehäuseLian Li PC 80
BetriebssystemWindows 7 x64 

Hast du davon mal ein Bild oder bist du nichts anderes wie ein großer Blender 


sry aber irgentwie nehme ich dich und deine empfehlung nicht ganz ernst

OK ...wenn das nur ein jux ist passt es ja


----------



## facehugger (30. Dezember 2011)

*@TE:* Dann nimm als "goldene Mitte" halt den Vorschlag vom Bekannten mit dem i7-2600k und wenn du ihn noch ein wenig "aufgebohrt" bekommst, ists auch nicht verkehrt... Die Graka kann man schließlich relativ schnell gegen ein fixeres Modell tauschen.

Gruß


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Funktioniert ein Dual Sockel Mainboard nicht ausschließlich mit Xeon Prozessoren?
Der 3960X ist dafür nicht geeignet oder? 

Ich hab eben einen sehr interessanten Artikel darüber gelesen. 

Sind eigentlich die Soundchips heute besser als vor 10 Jahren?


----------



## True Monkey (30. Dezember 2011)

Jepp ....das geht nur mit Xeons 

sieht dann so aus ....CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2011)

Ja, der onboard Sound ist mittlerweile recht gut. Eine dedizierte Soundkarte brauchst Du nur, wenn Du hochwertige Peripherie anschließen willst. Ansonsten hörst Du keinen Unterschied zum onboard Sound.


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Jepp ....das geht nur mit Xeons
> 
> sieht dann so aus ....CPU-Z Validator 3.1


 
Ist das jetzt viel oder wenig Takt?



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, der onboard Sound ist mittlerweile recht gut. Eine dedizierte Soundkarte brauchst Du nur, wenn Du hochwertige Peripherie anschließen willst. Ansonsten hörst Du keinen Unterschied zum onboard Sound.


 
Ich habe eine Soundkarte. Eine Creative Soundblaster.
Kann ich die noch weiter nutzen oder soll ich lieber den Sound vom Mainboard nehmen?


----------



## True Monkey (30. Dezember 2011)

wenig 

Die beiden laufen auf stock (standart)

Ein wenig mehr wäre sowas ....klick 

nicht wundern ...das ist mein Job


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2011)

Don Corleone schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Soundkarte. Eine Creative Soundblaster.
> Kann ich die noch weiter nutzen oder soll ich lieber den Sound vom Mainboard nehmen?


 
Würde ich einfach ausprobieren, ob Du einen Unterschied hörst. Bei Deinem Budget könntest Du eh überlegen, in guten Sound zu investieren. Bei mir ist das so, dass erst guter Sound beim Spielen das "mittendrin statt nur dabei" Gefühl erzeugt.


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> wenig
> 
> Die beiden laufen auf stock (standart)
> 
> ...


 
5,2GHz ist echt viel.
Was machst du denn dass das dein Beruf ist?
Hast du auch einen PC Laden und bist da der Fachmann?



Softy schrieb:


> Würde ich einfach ausprobieren, ob Du einen Unterschied hörst. Bei Deinem Budget könntest Du eh überlegen, in guten Sound zu investieren. Bei mir ist das so, dass erst guter Sound beim Spielen das "mittendrin statt nur dabei" Gefühl erzeugt.


 
Das viel mir gerade eben ein. Darüber habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht.
Läuft denn die Soundkarte noch?
Die läuft ja mit XP aber soweit ich weiß braucht jede Hardware Treiber damit sie mit dem Betriebssystem läuft.
Gibt es denn für die Soundblaster Windows Sieben Treiber?


----------



## True Monkey (30. Dezember 2011)

Mein Kumpel hat einen PC Shop und ich bin da für das OC zuständig.

Zudem ist es mein Hobby und ich bin Bencher im PCGH Hw Bot Team


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Dann hast du bestimmt eine Menge Erfahrung. 
Was würde es mir denn bringen, wenn der i7 2600k auf über 4GHz oder eben auch noch etwas mehr übertaktet wird?
Das sind doch dann auch 600 oder 800 MHz mehr. Bei 4 Kernen sind das 2400MHz mehr, das ist das mehr was mein alter Rechner an Takt hatte.

Das muss sich doch bemerkbar machen oder denke ich da falsch?


----------



## facehugger (30. Dezember 2011)

Don Corleone schrieb:


> Gibt es denn für die Soundblaster Windows Sieben Treiber?


Gibts hier:


Creative Weltweite Unterstützung
wenn der i7-2600k mit 4Ghz läuft, dann ist er *pro* Kern 600Mhz schneller und nicht insgesamt 2400Mhz. Eine leider immer noch falsche Annahme, die hier und da posaunt wird Vor allem Anwendungen profitieren vom höheren Takt. In Games wirst du davon nicht viel merken, selbst @stock ist der i7-2600k eine Rakete



Gruß


----------



## True Monkey (30. Dezember 2011)

Die ghz der Kerne addiert sich nicht 

Jeder thread kann dann mit dieser geschwindigkeit arbeiten und beim i7 wären das dann acht x 4 ghz.
Bemerkbar macht sich das schon bei den anwendungen die das auch nutzen können.

Dazu kommt noch das die pro takt leistung einer heutigen CPU viel höher ist wie bei deiner alten.

selbst auf stock sind die Sandys sauschnell


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Mein Gedanke ist ja dass ich meine Filme auch schneiden und brennen will.
Also würde ein i7 mit mehr Takt besser sein als der Xeon, oder?
Oder kann der Xeon auch auf 4,2GHz oder so angehoben werden?

Tut mir Leid, wenn ich da jetzt jede Kleinigkeit nachfrage. Aber das Thema interessiert mich sehr.


----------



## facehugger (30. Dezember 2011)

Don Corleone schrieb:


> Mein Gedanke ist ja dass ich meine Filme auch schneiden und brennen will.
> Also würde ein i7 mit mehr Takt besser sein als der Xeon, oder?
> Oder kann der Xeon auch auf 4,2GHz oder so angehoben werden?
> 
> Tut mir Leid, wenn ich da jetzt jede Kleinigkeit nachfrage. Aber das Thema interessiert mich sehr.


Der Xeon geht schlecht zu ocen, ist ja auch eigentlich eher eine Server-CPU. Aber dafür gibts ja die k-Modelle Und ja, ein auf z.B. 4,5Ghz übertakteter i7-2600k ist schneller als der Xeon1230. Ich würde daher den Bierkasten schon für den Bekannten bereitstellen

Gruß


----------



## Don Corleone (30. Dezember 2011)

Ist der Xeon denn bei Hardwareversand zu bekommen?
Gesehen habe ich den dort nicht.

Ich schaue mir jetzt einen Film an und melde mich dann Morgen noch mal.
Vielleicht weiß ich dann schon mehr.

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank an alle, die bisher geantwortet haben und danke auch an die, die noch antworten werden. 


Ha ha ha, Komplett PC Käufer. Das passt ja.


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2011)

Den Xeon gibt es bei hardwareversand.de nicht. Bei mindfactory gäbe es den z.B.: Intel Xeon E3-1230 4x 3.20GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &


----------



## Verox (30. Dezember 2011)

Wüsste jetzt nicht, was für nen Xeon spricht. Das Problem ist, dass die i7-Dinger on-the-top sind und Xeon bei Privatleuten so gut wie nicht vorkommen. Du solltest in dem Punkt denke ich lieber der Masse folgen und auf i7 setzen - so gut sich nun die ganzen Punkte die für Xeon sprechen nen auch anhören mögen.


----------



## TFTP100 (30. Dezember 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, der onboard Sound ist mittlerweile recht gut. Eine dedizierte Soundkarte brauchst Du nur, wenn Du hochwertige Peripherie anschließen willst. Ansonsten hörst Du keinen Unterschied zum onboard Sound.


Also ich hör mit ner yonar dg n unterschied zum onboard mit logitech x530


			
				Don Corleone schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Gedanke ist ja dass ich meine Filme auch schneiden und brennen will.
> Also würde ein i7 mit mehr Takt besser sein als der Xeon, oder?
> Oder kann der Xeon auch auf 4,2GHz oder so angehoben werden?
> 
> Tut mir Leid, wenn ich da jetzt jede Kleinigkeit nachfrage. Aber das Thema interessiert mich sehr.


Ich würde zum rendern ein 3930K nehmen. Wenn du mal 4K rendern willst  wird es was bringen kommt in paar jahren.
Wie siehts mit dem monitor aus?


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2011)

Verox schrieb:


> Wüsste jetzt nicht, was für nen Xeon spricht.



Und ich wüsste jetzt nicht, was gegen den Xeon spricht.


----------



## opustr (31. Dezember 2011)

Super Thread!
Langsam habe ich Gefühl das du genauso viel Interesse am PC hast wie ich am Landwirtschaft.
Für PC stellst du Ansprüche wie für Möbel,die müss min. 10 Jahre  halten.Laut deine Aussage du hatest schon 10 Jahre PC gehabt,was hast du  ganze Zeit damit gemacht,wenn ich fragen darf.
Du kannst sogar nicht mal Windows installieren.Jetzt willst plötzlich  richtige Maschine und noch übertaktete dazu,ich frage für was?Was meinst  du mit Foto und Filme bearbeiten mit kostenlose Programme die du laut  deine Aussage benutzt,"Magic"-Button drücken oder "Rote Augen"-Effekct entfernen?Irgendwie kömisch ist das alles!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (31. Dezember 2011)

Hab mir gerade den kompletten Thread durchgelesen. Ich glaube wenn du dich nicht noch weiter vezetteln willst, dann nimm doch die Konfiguration aus Post #84! Für mein Empfinden sieht die top aus und ist ein superschnelles System. Da du dich ja nicht so intensiv mit verschiedenen Prozessoren beschäftigt hast, würdest du wahrschenlich eh keinen Unterschied merken zwischen 3930, 2600 oder Xeon.

Einzig wenn du zwecks Erhaltung der zwei Jahre Gewährleistung nicht übertakten (lassen) willst, nimm den von Softy vorgeschlagenen Xeon. Ist meine Meinung...


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2011)

Ist ja mal eine richtig schwere Geburt hier. 

Also, wenn ich das hier so lese denke ich, dass du zu den Leuten gehören, die ich kenne.
Du willst im Prinzip einen Rechner haben, der wie ein Fernseher ist, Hauptsache die Kiste läuft, wie sie läuft ist dabei egal.

Daher.. bestell das, was dir dein Bekannter vorgeschlagen hat. Die Zusammenstellung mit dem i7 2600k ist gut. Lass ihn aber nicht daran rumspielen und es übertreiben, wenn er 4GHz takten will, ist das OK, das kannst du so mitnehmen, dafür reicht der Macho aus. Alles andere ist sinnlos.
Als Gehäuse kannst du dir ja mal das neue CM690 2 angucken, das es jetzt auch mit USB 3 gibt.
Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 (RC-692A-KKN5) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ansonsten lass das alles so, wie du das schon hast, damit wirst du garantiert glücklich.


----------



## Softy (31. Dezember 2011)

Oder ein schickes LianLi: Lian Li PC-60FNWX komplett schwarz mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2011)

Werden die USB Ports denn intern angeschlossen?


----------



## Softy (31. Dezember 2011)

Nein, leider nicht. In der Preisklasse sollte man das schon erwarten.  Dann eben ein SilverStone Precision PS06 schwarz (SST-PS06B-A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Corsair Carbide Series 500R schwarz (CC9011012-WW) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2011)

Ja, das ist echt arm von Lian Li. 
Das Carbide 500R hat sein Bekannter ja schon ausgesucht.
Ich finde das CM690 stylischer. 

Das andere sieht komisch aus, passen da nur zwei Festplatten rein?


----------



## Softy (31. Dezember 2011)

Wie kommst Du auf 2 HDD's? 4 passen rein. Auch suboptimal... Ich gebs auf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2011)

Jop, ist echt schwer. 
Ist eigentlich ein 2,5 Zoll Rahmen beim CM 690 dabei? 

Jedenfalls, wie gesagt, kauf dir das, was dein Bekannter zusammengestellt hat, das ist schon OK, also Gehäuse würde ich eben das Cooler Master nehmen.
Lüfter aber trotzdem ausrauschen, die Wing Boost sind sehr gut.
Der Rest stimmt auch.
Lies das, bestell das und das nächste Mal fragst du gleich deinen Bekannten und lässt dich nicht von dem PC Typen vollquatschen.
(oder von Users aus einem Forum )


----------



## Softy (31. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich ein 2,5 Zoll Rahmen beim CM 690 dabei?



Ja, da brauchst Du keinen Adapter kaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2011)

Das ist doch schon mal was. Spricht also für das Cooler Master.


----------



## Manfred_89 (7. Januar 2012)

Moin,

dabei kann ich nur zustimmen:

Nimm den 2600k und eine GK: 560er reicht völlig. 2 SSDs ein gutes NT und gutes Gehäuse + das Übliche (RAM, MB 1155..)

Wichtig ist auf Tests zuachten.



> Reicht für deine Ansprüche vollkommen aus und Leistung kauft man nicht auf Vorrat, sondern dann wenn man sie braucht


 



> Die Qualität der Hardware ist schlechter weil du sie für einem vernünftigen Preis kaufst? Ein I5 2500k verändert doch nicht seine Qualität nur weil du ihn online kaufst und nicht bei einem Halsabschneider.


 
Ahoi


----------



## Jamrock (7. Januar 2012)

Also ich hab jetzt mal die ganzen Posts hier durchgehackt, teilweise weil es amüsant war, aber auch interessant und muss sagen, dass du echt Glück hattest als du auf die Idee kammst dich hier anzumelden. 

Grundsätzlich sind alle Empfehlungen hier für deinen Anspruch in Ordnung und vom Preis her auch im Rahmen im Gegensatz zu dem was dein Fachmann mit dir vor hatte. Bei diesem würde ich mich übrigens nicht mehr melden. 

Die Kofiguration deines Bekannten ist auch gut und kann so einfach übernommen werden. Man könnte noch kleinere Veränderungen vornehmen, welche das System etwas günstiger machen, aber da der PC wohl länger laufen wird und Geld nicht deine größte Sorge zu sein scheint kann man sich das Sparen.

Einzige Änderungen die evtl noch zurDiskussion stehen würden wären folgende:
16 GB Ram
neuer 6 Kerner (I7 3930k)
passendes Board zum 6 Kerner

Nach meiner Ansicht wären das sinnvolle erweiterungen deines Systems, da ich denke das Programme in Zukunft auf mehr Arbeitsspeicher und Kerne zugreifen können. (wer früher einen Quadcore statt Core 2 Duo gekauft hat, hat heute auch einen Ordentlichen Leistungsschub) Dies ist vorallem wichtig, wenn man überlegt wielange der PC halten soll.


 MfG Jamrock


----------



## Bruce112 (7. Januar 2012)

beste preis leistung pc zurzeit 

2600K cpu 280 euro + oc ready  + Asrock Z68 Pro 3 board 95 euro +8gb speicher 35 euro+ netzteil mit kabelmanagment 55 euro bis 69 euro + grafikarte 560 gtx ti /6950 amd/6870/7970 AMD 
cpu kühler 35 euro
 1920*1200  . 10 jahre benutzbarkeit ausser grafikarte  

kosten je nachdem welche karte man nimmt von 700 euro bis 1200 euro 

wofür braucht man ne 2011 sockel tottal andere segment für mich .eher was für bench junkies auf der suche nach den profi ocler


----------



## Softy (7. Januar 2012)

Nur zum Spielen reicht der i5-2500K sowas von aus.


----------



## Redbull0329 (7. Januar 2012)

Meine Fresse, 19 Seiten in einer Kaufberatung und ein Mensch der 10 Jahre mit einem PC aushält.   

Verzeih mir, dass ich mir die vorherigen Seiten nicht reinziehe, ich muss nur meine Meinung veräußern: Softy hat wie immer recht, wenn der i5 versagen sollte, zieht der i7 den Karren auch nicht mehr aus dem Dreck


----------



## Hannesjooo (7. Januar 2012)

Ein AMD-Llano Desktop würde ihm auch reichen....... gefühlte 100x schneller.


----------



## Bruce112 (7. Januar 2012)

ja na klar aber wenn einer mit 3930 kommt, und als argument schreibt man 2500K cpu dann fühlt er sich bestimmt verepelt vor .

ich hab selber den 2500K cpu und keine probleme ich verstehe nicht wiso manche auf den 3930 cpu 2011 sockel so heiß sind .
anstadt in 2011 sockel mein geld zu investieren verpulvern nehme ich die schnellste grafikarte hab ich mehr von 
Manche lassen sich gewaltig von reklame inspierieren .

2011 sockel 
billigste board kostet 180 euro 
cpu 300 euro 

 16 gb quad speicher 110 euro 
1155 sockel halbe preis

2500K 190 euro + oc ready 
board 90 euro neueste technik + schnik schnak 
8gb speicher 36 euro beste speicher auf den markt corsair mit 1600mhz ddr3 
wenn manche zuviel geld haben und nicht wissen was sie damit machen wollen bitte mir pn schreiben ich gebe mein kontonummer . 

und ausserdem frisst er mehr strom und den monster cpu zu ocen braucht man eine super kühlung


----------



## blackout24 (8. Januar 2012)

Für jemanden der gelegentlich ein paar Hobby Filme rendert ein SandyBridge-E zu empfehlen ist doch nicht viel
besser als der möchtegern PC Fachmann aus dem ersten Post. Ob ich nun 30 Minuten oder 60 Minuten rendere einmal im Monat dafür aber 1000 Euro mehr ausgebe ist doch dämlich.

Wenn du kein Hardcore Gamer bist der auf seinen 2 Bildschirmen immer das neuste mit allem Firlefanz spielen möchte wirst
du mit einem i5 ner GTX 560 oder 570 sowas von glücklich werden auch 6-7 Jahre lang. Ich hatte letzten August die selbe Situation wo ich mein 10 Jahre alten Athlon XP 1900+ in Rente geschickt habe. Dafür hab ich mir das System in meiner Signatur gegönnt. Wurde dafür auch gut von den Leuten hier insbesondere Softy beraten. Uns kannst du also allemal eher trauen als jemand der dir 4000 Öcken abknöpfen möchte. Mit knapp unter 1000 Euro gibst du genug für ein PC aus der dich garantiert glücklich machen wird. Das was der "Flachman" dir geraten hat ist schon ziemlich dreist. Ähnlicher Fall wäre, wenn du ins Fahrradgeschäft gehst um dir ein Rad zu kaufen um jeden Morgen die 400 Meter zum Bäcker zu radeln und zurück und der Verkäufer schwazt dir ein Tour de France Carbon Rad für 10.000 Euro auf. Weil damit bist du jedesmal 1 Minute früher da.


----------



## elitepilot (8. Januar 2012)

Für jemanden der einen PC lange hält ist die 2011 Platform nicht verkehrt. Allerdings muss man bei der CPU nicht das 1000 Euro Modell nehmen. Im Vergleich zu nem 10 Jahre alten P4 ist warscheinlich jeder Atom schon schneller


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2012)

elitepilot schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu nem 10 Jahre alten P4 ist warscheinlich jeder Atom schon schneller


 
Alles ist schneller als ein Intel Atom.


----------



## blackout24 (8. Januar 2012)

Selbst mein Athlon XP hat noch alles gemacht was von ihm verlangt wurde. Man musst nur etwas länger warten.
Das ein 6 Kern Prozessor so viel zukunftssicherer ist als ein 4 Kern CPU (mit oder ohne HT) ist ziemlicher unfug.
Über 500 Euro allein für ein Chip geben Enthusiasten für eine CPU aus. Wenn du dir die Beiträge von ihm liest
merkst du schnell, dass er keiner ist.


----------



## KJaneway (8. Januar 2012)

Auch ich sage: Nimm den Rechner aus Post 84. 

Lediglich über den Monitor solltest du dir nochmal Gedanken machen. Der Dell den du ausgesucht hast ist zwar TOP aber auch eher klein. 24 Zoll oder gar 27 Zoll würde ich wohl bevorzugen. 

Zum Bsp:
*Dell UltraSharp U2412M (gibts auch bei Hardwareversand)*


----------



## eskalation (8. Januar 2012)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> beste preis leistung pc zurzeit
> 
> 2600K cpu 280 euro + oc ready  + Asrock Z68 Pro 3 board 95 euro +8gb speicher 35 euro+ netzteil mit kabelmanagment 55 euro bis 69 euro + grafikarte 560 gtx ti /6950 amd/6870/7970 AMD
> cpu kühler 35 euro
> ...


 

Agree 

Edit: Totally


----------



## Krachbummente (11. Januar 2012)

Kauf einfach das System, dass dir dein Bekannter empfohlen hat. Damit kannst du nichts falsch machen. Du könntest dir höchstens noch ne Soundkarte dazu kaufen, aber sowas gibt es, wenn dich die Standard-Variante nervt, auch bei Media Markt (da musst du dann halt statt 80 € 100€ hinblättern, kannst dich aber beraten lassen (scheint dir sehr wichtig zu sein) und musst nicht drauf warten). Ich versteh aber auch nicht, warum der PC 10 Jahre lang halten soll. Es ist doch kein Unglück alle 5 Jahre nen neuen Rechner zu kaufen, denn 10 Jahre ... 10 Jahre sind echt verdammt lang, solang geht manch einer nichteinmalmal in die Schule.


----------



## Masochist (19. Januar 2012)

Don Corleone schrieb:


> Also kann ich diese Zusammenstellung bestellen und den K2 mit dem Macho austauschen?
> Also so?
> 
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i7-2600K Box, LGA1155
> ...



Krass langer Thread 
Also wenn Du nichmal Windows selbst installierst brauchst Du auch keinen OC-Rechner. Und Soviel mehr Leistung hat der 3930k mit seinen zwei Kernen mehr sicher nicht das es den doppelten Preis rechtfertigt. Dann würd ich persönlich lieber den 2600k nehmen und später mal von nem Bekannten aufrüsten lassen. Das 8GB Speicherkit würd ich zweimal nehmen. 16GB sind sicher für lange Zeit ausreichend. Aber statt der ollen 2TB Samsung würd ich lieber ne aktuelle 3TB von z.B. WD nehmen (zwecks Geschwindigkeit und weil Samsung doch nur noch Restlagerbestände verramscht). So ne olle Platte muss man doch nich unbedingt in so nem ansonsten tollen Rechner haben. hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - WD Caviar Green 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s


----------



## Masochist (19. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Oder ein schickes LianLi: Lian Li PC-60FNWX komplett schwarz mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Ich frag mich wo das Case schick sein soll ^^
Naja is Geschmacksache. Ich würd auch lieber das CM690II mit USB3 nehmen. Hab selber das Weiße CM690II von PCGH und finds echt genial (für den Preis). Leider noch ohne USB3 
Das CM gibts übrigens auch mit Fenster Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (RC-692A-KWN5) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder als Nvidia-Fan-Edition  Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced NVIDIA Edition USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (NV-692A-KWN5) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2012)

Masochist schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wo das Case schick sein soll ^^



Tja, das ist ja  wohl Geschmackssache. 

Und bitte mach keine Doppelposts, die sind hier nicht so gern gesehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

Lian Li ist sehr Geschmackssache, mir gefällt keins von denen.


----------



## ile (19. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Lian Li ist sehr Geschmackssache, mir gefällt keins von denen.



Ich finde sie besser als die gesamte Konkurrenz: Keine so dämlichen Luftschlösser, nur dort offen, wo nötig, intelligente Belüftungskonzepte (PC-9F), Staubfilter, hochwertiges Alu, nette toolless Features und langfristig aktuell dank Aufrüsten (z. B. ist USB3 nachrüstbar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

ile schrieb:


> z. B. ist USB3 nachrüstbar.


 
Jop, mit USB A Steckern.


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2012)

Das ist in der Tat schwach, dass fast alle Gehäuse von Lian Li keine internen USB3-Stecker haben.  In der Preisklasse ein no-go.


----------



## ile (19. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Jop, mit USB A Steckern.



1. Meinte ich grad, dass man das Frontpanel älterer Gehäuse durch ein kompatibles USB3-Frontpanel ersetzen kann, sodass auch ein 5 Jahre altes Case in Front topaktuell ist.

2. Das, was du meintest, ist wohl, wie die Teile intern angeschlo ssen werden: Alle vor kurzem releasten Cases besitzen bereits den direkt zu den MoBos kompatiblen Anschluss und für die etwas älteren gibt es einen Adapter zu kaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

Jop, dafür kosten die halt auch eine Menge Geld. Für viele zu teuer, bzw. sind andere Cases eben ansprechender.


----------



## ile (19. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Jop, dafür kosten die halt auch eine Menge Geld. Für viele zu teuer, bzw. sind andere Cases eben ansprechender.



Das mMn genialste Teil, das PC9F kostet 100€, kann man doch eigentlich nicht meckern, zumal eben auch Langzeitsupport vorhanden ist und die Materialien top sind. Noch günstiger (und in einigen Punkten verbessert) ist das PC-K9 von Lancool (ist ja quasi LianLi), sozusagen die aktualisierte Variante des 9F, bloß mit Stahl im Inneren, dafür für 85€, ist doch ein guter Preis mMn.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

Das Cooler Master CM 690 2 ist besser ausgestattet und nicht so teuer.
Und wer einen lackieren Innenraum will, sollte besser vorbei greifen.


----------



## ile (19. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Das Cooler Master CM 690 2 ist besser ausgestattet und nicht so teuer.
> Und wer einen lackieren Innenraum will, sollte besser vorbei greifen.



Ich finde es schlechter: Billiges Plastik, Luftschlossdesign (gefühlte 150 Lüfteröffnungen und Meshdesign, damit auch ja nicht zu wenig Staub reinkommt und bloß nicht zu viel Geräusche absorbiert werden ) und keine Erweiterungs-/Upgrademõglichkeit. MMn ein ziemlicher Fail, aber da hat halt jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack...

Edit: Mit USB3 sogar teurer als das Lancool, also das Preisargument zieht hier nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Edit: Mit USB3 sogar teurer als das Lancool, also das Preisargument zieht hier nicht.


 
Ja, eben, USB 3.


----------



## ile (19. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, eben, USB 3.



??

Was willst du mir damit jetzt sagen? Du meintest, das CM II sei besser ausgestattet, da kannst du dann doch nicht von der USB2-Version sprechen, oder wolltest du grad auf was ganz anderes raus?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

Das CM 690 hat eine Docking Station, das meine ich unter anderem mit besser ausgestattet, dazu eben 2x USB 3 und 2x USB 2.
Und die Lüfter von Cooler Master sind ganz brauchbar, man muss sie nicht gleich wegwerfen wie sonst üblich.


----------



## ile (19. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Das CM 690 hat eine Docking Station, das meine ich unter anderem mit besser ausgestattet, dazu eben 2x USB 3 und 2x USB 2.
> Und die Lüfter von Cooler Master sind ganz brauchbar, man muss sie nicht gleich wegwerfen wie sonst üblich.



Ok, Dockingstation geb ich dir recht. Bloß die brauch ich nicht, dafür hat es kein so hochwertiges Material und nicht so nen guten Zubehörladen. Günstiger ist es auch nicht, ist also Geschmackssache, was man kauft.

Ich steh halt auf wenige Lufteroffnungen und hochwertiges Material, der andere liebt die Dockingstation...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

Ich habe schon einige Gehäuse in der Hand gehabt, Lian Li war auch darunter und ich hab nicht den Eindruck gehabt, dass die jetzt besser sind als andere.
klar, Alu ist leichter, aber wie oft schleppe ich denn das Case hin und her?
Und gute Staubfilter braucht auch ein Lian Li, denn da, wo die Lüfter sind, kommt nun mal der meiste Dreck rein, egal ob geschlossene Front oder Mesh Design.


----------



## ile (19. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe schon einige Gehäuse in der Hand gehabt, Lian Li war auch darunter und ich hab nicht den Eindruck gehabt, dass die jetzt besser sind als andere.
> klar, Alu ist leichter, aber wie oft schleppe ich denn das Case hin und her?
> Und gute Staubfilter braucht auch ein Lian Li, denn da, wo die Lüfter sind, kommt nun mal der meiste Dreck rein, egal ob geschlossene Front oder Mesh Design.


 
Sie haben doch auch gute Staubfilter, das ist es ja grad.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Sie haben doch auch gute Staubfilter, das ist es ja grad.


 
Ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. 
Beim letzen Lian Li, das ich mal "verarztet" hatte, also die Hardware darin, musste ich erst mal die Grafikkarte freischaufeln. 

Letztendlich ist es egal, welche Gehäuse, wenn du es nie pflegst oder mal regelmäßig öffnest, verstaubt der Kram, ist halt so und dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn eben die Grafikkarte im Arsch geht, weil der Radiallüfter so voll Staub war, dass keine Luft mehr durchging.


----------



## Masochist (20. Januar 2012)

Oh man jetzt hab ich hier nen Casewar angezettelt, sorry 

Also LianLi hat bestimmt seine Vorzüge und das Kühlmanagement scheint wirklich nicht schlecht zu sein, aber ich finde nur die sehen irgendwie nach billig aus (einzig dieses hier finde ich ziemlich gut Lian Li > Silent neu erleben – Das PC-B25S). Da sieht das CM690 schon irgendwie wesentlich flotter aus auch wenn es nicht perfekt verarbeitet ist oder relativ preiswerte Materialien verwendet werden. Blöd is halt das fast alles offen ist, aber da kann man ja auch mit gezielter Dämmung abhilfe schaffen 
Aber vielleicht hol ich mir irgendwann mal das PC-B25s. Das ist wirklich sehr reizvoll.


----------



## kr0 (20. Januar 2012)

Ich persoenlich finde die Lian-Li nicht schlecht, sehen aber alle irgenwie gleich aus...alles zu eckig...das CM 690II advanced usb3 mit window hat da doch mehr reize!


----------

